# [LPF] The Mightiest Weapon



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 28, 2011)

The Mightiest Weapon

DM: Deuce Traveler
Judge: Mowgli

Who Adventure is Intended For: Four 2nd level characters of any class.

Type: Short Mystery Adventure.  A short filler adventure centered in Venza with some combat encounters and multiple skill checks within the city limits.

Summary: Two rival factions have been fighting over famed inventor Callery Frickard.  The small Craftsmen's Guild (mostly comprised of worshippers of Sapo and Farino) has seen civil strife caused by rising unemployment and loss of funds because of an inability to adapt to the new inventions of Mr. Frickard, and are also insulted by Mr. Frickard's refusal to join a Guild.   The more powerful Merchant's Guild (mostly comprised of worshippers of Cortessa) has found ways to greatly profit from Mr. Frickard's inventions, going so far as outsourcing labor from outside the city for cheap reconstructions of his work.  Tensions between the factions were growing ever more violent, but came to a head with recent news.  The adventurers are brought in as independent investigators once Mr. Frickard is found dead.  Leaders of both rival factions have declared a temporary truce as tempers have now flared to the point of violence over this latest development.  The party is asked to find someone to accuse and soon before the city erupts into riots.

Adventure Rules: 

- I plan to post daily from Sunday to Thursday.  I will try to keep the adventure moving, but if combat is occurring I will wait two days for all to post actions between combat rounds.

- I can NPC a character in case of emergency, but the PC will gain no experience for the encounter if I have to take him over, and the character will be gracefully removed from the party if the player cannot retake control once the encounter is over.

- All rolls will be conducted using ENWorld's dice rollers.

Update:
1st Encounter vs 3 thieves complete: 1,200 XP split among 4 characters resulted in 300 XP each

2nd Encounter searching for clues: 800 XP split among 4 characters resulted in 200 XP each.  Also, Quioan received a bonus of 50 XP for identifying the residue as ink, and Daylily receives 50 XP for figuring out that Krif Card was an anagram of Frickard.

3rd Encounter through sorting through clues: 50XP for Kazanto in discovering a motive.  Quioan can now add Bren Stillwell as a contact, since his knowledge impressed the man.  Bren Stillwell is a dye-making gnome who can provide local nobility and merchant news.

4th Encounter at the Geese Farm: Found location of Callery Frickard's second workshop.

5th Encounter at the Riots: Stopped riots and protected property without alienating either guild.  Six sapphires worth 100gp each. CR 4 encounter with everyone splitting the 1,200 XP into 300 XP each.

6th Encounter at the second workshop:  Silver broach with emeralds worth 350 gps, a Ring of Protection +1 and a Necklace of Fireballs (Type 1).  CR 5 encounter with everyone splitting the 1,600 XP into 400 XP each.

Negotiations w/ Guild: 500gp from the guilds (250gp from each).  Also, brought peace to the warring guilds for an unknown amount of time (up to other DMs, and I doubt it will last).  Each member of the party has gained contacts with Gadral of the Merchant's Guild and Mimfred of the Craftsmen's Guild.

So total XP is = 1200 + 800 + 1200 + 1600 = 4800.  Divided by 4 equals 1,200 XP each.  But Daylily, Kazanto, and Quioan all had 50xp bonuses.

Relic = 1200 XP
Kazonto = 1250 XP
Quioan = 1250 XP
Daylily = 1250 XP

Selling the ring of protection and necklace of fireballs gets you 2000 and 1650 gps respectively.

So gold looks like this = 600 + 350 + 2000 + 1650 +500 = 5100gp.  Divided by 4 is 1277gp and 5sp each.

The Bren Stillwell contact for Quioan, and the two guild contacts for all four players have no intrinsic gp or xp value, but will be valuable depending upon future DMs and usage.


----------



## Qik (Jul 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ditto what jbear said.  Here's Quioan's sheet - once I do level up, I plan on going straight ranger on my way to arcane archer.  Just FYI, I'm generally available to post once a day, if not more, so that sort of thing won't be a problem.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 29, 2011)

OOC: I would be fine taking on PCs who only need a few dozen XP to level to 2nd.  They should be able to survive and advance after the first encounter.


----------



## Systole (Jul 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Daylily is game, unless the guilds are going to strongly object to an uncouth, poorly spoken, currently inebriated, rather fragrant elven barbarian poking around.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 29, 2011)

OOC: In general, those hiring adventurers know exactly what to expect.  I'll update here tonight.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 29, 2011)

Once outside the Inn, the two men get down to business.  The first, dressed in fine blue silk, is a representative of the Merchant's Guild.  His name is Gadral.

"Thank you once more for meeting with me."

The second man is dressed in brown and tan clothes, typical of the less well to do artisans.  Still, although his clothes are more subdued he also seems to have a better sense of how to match his clothes.  His name is Mimfred.

"Yes, I appreciate you meeting with a member of the Craftmens Guild."

This double talk on their part is grating, but they explain that both were hired by their respective guilds to ensure that the investigation is handled with the strictest neutrality.  They are basically there to watch the party and to represent the interests of their respective guilds, but to also watch one another.

"After all, it was the Craftmens Guild that had a dislike of Frickard, and so my bosses want to ensure the Craftsmen do not try to bury any evidence that might implicate one of their members, if indeed it was an angered Craftsmen who slew the great man."

"Nonsense.  We might have had Guild differences with Frickard, but artists appreciate artists.  It would be in the interests of the Merchants Guild to place evidence to the contrary, however.  They have been known to be that immoral.  Oh, and I have been authorized to offer you a reward of 250 gps for resolving this case to the Craftsmens satisfaction."

"Hmph!  I see the Craftsmen had somehow scraped enough money to match the Merchant's Guilds offer of 250 gps for resolving this case to our own guild's satisfaction.  Really, I don't know how to manage the funds."

"Such an amount was easy to match.  The Merchants are simply misers to think this so difficult a task."

When the party is ready, the two men will take them to the murder site at Frickard's house.  Both insist on accompanying the party throughout the entire investigation, so the party will have to also ensure their safety.  You also get the impression that the Guilds who requested the investigation care more about showing an attempt to placate the city population and protect their reputations, then actually finding the murderer.

OOC: Thank you, to the four gentlemen who have joined.


----------



## Systole (Jul 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


---In general, those hiring adventurers know exactly what to expect.
Oh, I think Daylily may challenge that assumption.

Also, Daylily still reeks of alcohol, but he's aparently sober now. Check DWI for the post.







As the merchants talk, Daylily watches them with a blank look. When they appear to have finished, he turns to Quioan and Relic.

[sblock=Elven]I did nae ken most of the words there, but that there's been a killin' of some sort. Beyond that, it seemed these soppy haggises just said hardly more than a half squeeze of my grandad's yellowberry. Am I much misled?[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +0

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +2 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 7
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Absolutely, DT; it's nice to go so seamlessly from one adventure to the next.

I'm going to nip over the the Mystic Pearl sometime soon to buy a few supplies, but am otherwise ready to roll on.







Quioan listens to the two men more or less attentively, although he finds their in-fighting, and his subsequent irritation, to be increasingly distracting.  At one point in their narrative, he leans over to Relic and whispers, "Makes you pine for the days of Misters Roug and Ryall, doesn't it?"  

Quioan smiles wryly at Daylily's words.

[sblock=Elvish]"Aye, Daylily, ye ken correctly: much of their words were merely political b/s."[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 29, 2011)

Relic listens none two impressed with either of the men but attempting to keep his thoughts far from his face, though he can't help but nod at Quioan's comment.Yellowberry squeezing indeed, I think you have the right of it Daylilly, Relic fights back a smile. Isn't that so gentlemen?

Without waiting for a response:

I haven't had much of a chance to do the shopping I had spoken of with my colleagues, but I don't know if any of that is necessary currently. Much of it was for my studies, and as such will bear little importance on this matter. And I'm sure the faster we resolve this issue, the better for all involved. So when you are ready, lead the way.









*OOC:*


 Am I being dumb saving my gold for now and getting more expensive items in the future? I was really only considering buying scrolls to pass into my spell book. Anyway, I'm open to counsel from those who have greater system mastery than me. http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Relic_Nevyn_(jbear) ready for action.


----------



## Systole (Jul 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Spend everything. Seriously. You can sell it all back for 100%, so you might as well have stuff you might not need rather than sitting on a pile of gold that definitely does you no good. That's why Daylily is carting around a brace of potions he's got about a 5% chance of using during the adventure -- it's better than bunch of gold coins he has a 0% chance of using during the adventure, and the potions are as good as money afterwards.


----------



## Qik (Jul 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Good advice; I hadn't really thought of it that way, but yeah, that makes sense.  I was also planning on saving, since there wasn't anything significant that I could buy this time around, but I think I'm going to amend my recent visit to the MP.  Props, Sys.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 30, 2011)

"Oh, don't worry, sirs," Kazanto explains while the men in the party discuss amongst themselves. "We're quite used to this arrangement. We had two men follow us around and fight each other on the last mission we took."

[sblock=stats]
Kazanto
AC 21 / touch 13 / ff 18
HP 20/20
CMB +1 CMD 14
Fort +2  Ref +3  Will +2

Perception -1
Initiative +3

Oracle Spells 5/5
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 30, 2011)

OOC: IVV, you did?  And here I thought the concept was more original.  Well, it's all been done before, or as they say in South Park, "Simpsons did it!"

IC: As you walk towards Frickard's home, you receive more details about the crime you are to investigate.  Two rival factions have been fighting over famed inventor Callery Frickard. The small Craftsmen's Guild (mostly comprised of worshippers of Sapo and Farino) has seen civil strife caused by rising unemployment and loss of funds because of an inability to adapt to the new inventions of Mr. Frickard, and were also insulted by Mr. Frickard's refusal to join a Guild. The more powerful Merchant's Guild (mostly comprised of worshippers of Cortessa) had found ways to greatly profit from Mr. Frickard's inventions, going so far as outsourcing labor from outside the city for cheap reconstructions of his work. Tensions between the factions were growing ever more violent, but came to a head when a hired maid came in to clean the place and found Frickard dead, stabbed in the heart with a small blade.  The workshop was also partially destroyed.  The local authorities removed the body, but called it a robbery that led to murder and closed the case.

The members of the Craftsmen's Guild have been accosted on the streets, mostly from low ranking members of the Merchant's Guild, as the leaders of the Merchant's Guild spun stories on how the Craftsmen's Guild were likely involved.  The Craftsmen have retaliated, with the leaders of the Craftsmen's Guild saying that the murder was probably conducted to give the Merchants an excuse to shut them down, leading to an escalation of violence from both sides.  It was soon apparent to both guilds that they created a situation they couldn't handle as old resentments surfaced that had been laid too long dormant.  The leaders can no longer control the actions of their members, and the violence is putting a stain on the reputation of both guilds from the general population.  That's why they decided to act together to hire a party of adventurers in order to save public face.  Local authorities are allowing the heroes one day to investigate sites and question whomever they want.  You are supposed to make your report by tomorrow morning, nearly 24 hours from now.

When you arrive at Frickard's House, you can see the man had done fairly well for himself.  He had a small two-story home, something not affordable by most who were not a member of the merchant or noble houses.  The front door was ajar, however, a fact that surprised both of your escorts.  As you step inside the modest foyer you can hear the sound of talking and rummaging on the second floor, up the wooden staircase of Frickard's home.  It seems as if someone else got to the house first, and is conducting their own search.


----------



## jbear (Jul 30, 2011)

"An open door? Am I wrong to think this door not only should have  been closed but locked, gentlemen? If even my deaf ears can here the rummaging going on upstairs, I'd say someone rather bold faced with a talent for locks is upstairs stamping on clues!" 

Annoyed, Relic walks swiftly up the stairs to confront whoever is talking and rummaging around where they shouldn't.
A few steps up he realises that someone or someones a lot bigger than him might be up there he pauses.

"Daylilly, perhaps you should lead the way."









*OOC:*


 Alright, I hadn't realised that resale was 100% of the value. I got Relic a Wand of Sleep and a bunch of healing potions. I still have  money left but I'm well hung over and in no condition to think about scrolls I want and make all those dice rolls, so I'll leave it for now. The adventure seems like it will be in Vezna so if we get an idea of what's going on and think an item/spell could be useful I can always rush over to the Pearl and buy it. 







[sblock=Relic] Lvl 1 Human Wizard
HP: 11/11
AC: 16 Touch 12 FlatFooted  14
Status: 
Fort: +1 Ref: +2 Will: +3
Spells: lvl 0: Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Daze
Lvl 1: Mage Armour; Shocking Grasp; Sleep
Bonded Ring: Unused
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Wand  of Sleep: (50) charges
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 30, 2011)

Quioan immediately slips from passive listening mode (induced by both the monologue and subsequent bickering of the two guildsmen) to a much more active frame of mind once it becomes clear that their company is unexpected.  As Daylily moves to the front of the group, he casts Mage Armor on himself (_Better safe than sorry..._) and then draws his bow and nocks an arrow.  Whispering in the elf's ear in their native tongue, he cautions:

[sblock=Elvish]"Daylily, let's make sure they're hostile before we start killing things.  Plus, it'd be nice to keep someone alive long enough to find out what's going on.  But otherwise, do as you see fit."[/sblock]

As they begin to move up the stairs, Quioan keeps his eyes peeled for any kind of movement or threat.









*OOC:*


Cast Mage Armor.  I'll follow behind Daylily.







[sblock=Stats]Quioan Scorchsong
HP: 6/6
AC: 19 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 14)
CMD: 17
Fort: +1, Ref: +6, Will: +4
Perception: +4
Spells:
- 0: Read Magic, Detect Magic, Flare
- 1: Mage Armor (*used*), Gravity Bow, Enlarge Person
Bonded Item: Unused[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 31, 2011)

"Is not right for other to being here, yes?" whispers, frowning. He takes his hammer out and moves forward quietly.  At Quioan's words, he sighs and rolls his eyes.  "For who we save the kill this times?  The fat salesmens?"  









*OOC:*


Draw hammer, stealth double move toward the noise.







[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +0

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +2 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 7
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 31, 2011)

Moving up the stairs as quietly as he can, Quioan can't help but smile at Daylily's jibe.









*OOC:*


Forgot to roll stealth myself.







[sblock=Stats]  HP: 6/6
AC: 19 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 14)
CMD: 17
Fort: +1, Ref: +6, Will: +4
Perception: +4
Spells:
- 0: Read Magic, Detect Magic, Flare
- 1: Mage Armor (*used*), Gravity Bow, Enlarge Person
Bonded Item: Unused[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 31, 2011)

"No gifts. We need to know whats going on here. The dead are rather tight lipped in my experience. Nor is it fair to kill someone for being where think  they shouldn't. Let's understand who and what we hunt and then  act" whispers Relic to his fierce companion.

He then tries to creep up the stairs, avoiding the creaks in the steps and his bones.

[sblock=Relic] Lvl 1 Human Wizard
HP: 11/11
AC: 16 Touch 12 FlatFooted  14
Status: 
Fort: +1 Ref: +2 Will: +3
Spells: lvl 0: Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Daze
Lvl 1: Mage Armour; Shocking Grasp; Sleep
Bonded Ring: Unused
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Wand  of Sleep: (50) charges
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 2, 2011)

Kazanto, slower than the others, brings up the rear as she pulls out her crossbow and loads it.

[sblock=stats]
Kazanto
AC 21 / touch 13 / ff 18
HP 20/20
CMB +1 CMD 14
Fort +2 Ref +3 Will +2

Perception -1
Initiative +3

Oracle Spells 5/5
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Aug 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yikes - looks like Kazanto tripped.


----------



## Systole (Aug 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Merfolk and stairs....


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 2, 2011)

The party moves quietly forward and up the staircase, led by Daylily, and with the guild representatives standing at the foot of the stairs watching.  They can hear three men arguing as they loudly rummage through a workshop to the left of the staircase.  The party enters the room, which is nearly twenty feet square in size and taking up half the second floor.  It is cluttered, with stacks of books and loose papers filled with notes on the floor.  A number of strange wooden models of mechanical devices hang from strings from the ceiling.  A large work table divides the party and the three arguing men, who themselves stand near a fireplace.  They seem to be searching for valuables.  All are wearing light armor.

Two of the men are smaller and look similar to one another, as if related.  The third man is larger and is barking orders at them, when he catches your movement out of the corner of his eye.  He turns to you and yells, "Uh oh!  We've been caught lads!  Looks like we'll have to fight ourselves out."

One of the smaller men starts to pull out a blade, but is stopped by the leader.  "No, that won't do.  Let's just knock them down and out of the fight, and make a dash for it."  Thus saying, the leader pulls out a small club, followed by the men who pull forth small bags filled with some loose material, like sand perhaps, or small coins.  They approach and begin to move cautiously around the work table, with legs poised to make a charge.

OOC: Roll initiative, declare actions, and make any other necessary combat/skill rolls please.


----------



## Systole (Aug 2, 2011)

Daylily grins. A brawl? This might turn out to be fun after all. With a hearty whoop of laughter, he tosses his hammer to the side and gets ready to charge. 









*OOC:*


See below for updated actions.

I realize it would be better to hold for Relic's Sleep spell at this point, but this is way too much fun for Daylily to wait. Hopefully, Relic will beat Daylily's initiative.









[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +0

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +2 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 7
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Aug 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Lol, fingers crossed on the initiative roll! Edit: Success! As much as I'd enjoy seeing Daylily wrestling with these guys, I'm also keen to end this swiftly and painlessly ... and then level up! Fingers crossed on the Saving Throws!







"Oh lord!" mutters Relic fumbling for his components pouch in search of sand and petals desperate to get his spell off before Daylilly gets in the way ... 

[sblock=Actions] Relic casts Sleep on as many of the thieves as possible, hopefully catching them all together before they can act without affecting the party. [/sblock]

[sblock=Relic] Lvl 1 Human Wizard
HP: 11/11
AC: 16 Touch 12 FlatFooted  14
Status: 
Fort: +1 Ref: +2 Will: +3
Spells: lvl 0: Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Daze
Lvl 1: Mage Armour; Shocking Grasp; Sleep: Being Used
Bonded Ring: Unused
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Wand  of Sleep: (50) charges
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 2, 2011)

OOC: The lead is now around the table, giving you a clear shot at a charge.  The two smaller thieves are still partly behind the table, but will be around it on their movement phase.


----------



## Systole (Aug 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Aw, man!  Daylily is going to be so disappointed if there's no one left to headbutt.


----------



## Qik (Aug 3, 2011)

Seeing the group's assumed leader make his way around the table, Quioan raises his bow and lets an arrow fly as Daylily rushes towards the man.









*OOC:*


Not sure where the tied initiative puts me and Daylily - I'd like to get my shot off before he starts the grapple, in order to avoid any penalty, but narritive-wise, he's in front of me in the marching order.  I'll roll my attack and damage, and you can apply it to the leader if there's no penalty, to someone else if there is (as long as the other two aren't asleep).

Attack roll: +5 Dex, +1 MW, +1 Point Blank Shot
Damage: 1d8, +2 (Str bow), +1 PBS


----------



## Systole (Aug 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm kind of confused if we're in first to post or initiative or what.  If we're doing initiative, Daylily goes after Quioan and Relic's turns, and that will change his actions quite a lot.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 3, 2011)

OOC: Post initiative AND declare actions, with corresponding rolls.  You can change actions up until I post.  When I post it will be a recap of what happened during the combat round.


----------



## Systole (Aug 3, 2011)

Daylily throws his hammer off to the side, and prepares for a good old-fashioned brawl, but Quioan's arrow brings him up short, and he turns to the other elf with a look of pure disbelief.

[sblock=Elven]By the twenty-four teats of the Snake Mother![/sblock]

Daylily interposes himself between the thieves and the party, with a placating posture. "I am sorry for the bad manner. You want stop and bandage before fist fightings?"









*OOC:*


Free action: Drop hammer.
Free action: Curse in Elven.
Move action: Move to between Quioan and the rogues.
Standard action: Diplomacy check. Yes, I realize this is dumb.  And possibly not even something that can be done at all during combat.  He'll try anyway.

EDIT: A 19!?









[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +0

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +2 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 7
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 3, 2011)

Init:
Relic: 21
Dim Tiggle: 18
Bog Mallam: 12
Daylily: 11
Quioan: 11
Simp Tiggle: 6
Kazanto: ? 

Relic casts his spell, which effects the larger man and one of the quicker to move brothers.  Their eyes glaze over, though the larger man fights its effects.  His companion is not so lucky, however, and moans before collapsing in a heap.

The leader looks back at the party and rushes forward trying to club Daylily, but misses badly.

Then an arrow from Quioan embeds itself in his arm (-4 hps to Bog Mallam).  "Oi, they are playing for keeps!"  The man drops his club and pulls out a short blade, but he and his remaining companion are quite shaken and willing to listen to Daylily's words.

Daylily interposes himself between the thieves and the party, with a placating posture. "I am sorry for the bad manner. You want stop and bandage before fist fightings?"

"I'm thinking I'd like to take you up on that offer.  Though from the arrow in this arm and looking at the size of you, I must admit I'm feeling a bit of the fight taken out of me."

The party and the two remaining men stare at one another warily, until a voice from behind the group speaks.  "Bog Mallam! Simp and Dim Tiggle!  What in the name of Sapo are you doing?"

"Mimfred, that you?  Oh hell... the boys and I had heard that ol' Frickard was dead.  Seeing as he always had some good trinkets to sell, we thought we'd do a little side business and procure some valuables.  Figured he'd not be needing it."

You can hear Gadral sniff in disgust.  He must be at the top of the staircase and behind the party, also.  "Gentlemen, these are members of the Craftsmen's Guild.  Hired muscle and low ranking members, certainly, but still members.  You can see what kind of men you are dealing with.  If you want to run them through for their crimes, my guild will certainly be understanding of your decision."


----------



## Qik (Aug 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Unless I missed something, Q and Daylily's initiative is 11.


----------



## Qik (Aug 3, 2011)

Lowering his bow to half-ready, still wary of the men, Quioan smiled somewhat abashedly at Daylily.

[sblock=Elven]"Just keeping you on your toes, Daylily Falshenaya."[/sblock]

Turning to Relic, he added:

[sblock=Elven]"Once again, you astound me with your prowess with enchantments.  And to think, I've always neglected their study."[/sblock]

Half-turning his head to address Mimfred, his attention still directed towards the still-awake pair before them, Quioan made no attempt to hide his irritation.  "You know these men?  I wouldn't have expected such sorts to be members of a respectable guild.  I hope they haven't sullied any evidence or information we might have found."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 3, 2011)

OOC: Odd, I thought I saw a different init, but when I checked the two PCs did have an init of 11.  I am changing the post above to reflect Bog's swing at Daylily before he was shot.


----------



## Systole (Aug 3, 2011)

[sblock=Elven]"Ye went all nuttery for naught but a healthy brawl, Scorchsong. Mayhap it's not my place to say, but it seems to me that you're acting in the way of a man with colder stones than the Eagle of the High Winds. If I might offer a word, ye might consider finding yourself a woman to warm them some night. I reckon it would be a great relief to the rest of creation if ye did."[/sblock]

Daylily retrieves his hammer, clearly disappointed that the brawl has been called off. As Gadral suggests executing the two men, Daylily grows visibly annoyed. "There is no damn being need of killing! Why is people cannot damn have happy fight in peace? You is be quiet or I damn throw you over the stair! Damn!" he growls.

He looks around and snorts in irritation. "So ... where was deads person?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 4, 2011)

"Not the stair, please!"

Kazanto brings up the rear, dragging her body up the stairs. "How are you supposed to _benthe_ these? Umm... okay, legs. Oh! Hello! What are you looking for?"


[sblock=stats]
Kazanto
AC 21 / touch 13 / ff 18
HP 20/20
CMB +1 CMD 14
Fort +2 Ref +3 Will +2

Perception -1
Initiative +3

Oracle Spells 5/5
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 4, 2011)

"We look for sign of killer of dead man," Daylily explains, then shrugs.  Waving a hand at Bog and the Tiggle brothers, he says, "These are thief of dead man, but Scorchsong is need touch of woman, so I could not punch them.  And the fat merchants keeping talking, but it not _civilized _to punch them, even if I much want.  And Elder Storyteller is for the thirds time better warrior than me."

He sighs.  "So little punchings.  So much looking around dead people."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 4, 2011)

Kazanto giggles. "Don't worry, Daylily, we'll find something to punch later. Or we can go hunting for more pork-monsters and bring the pork all the way back to Venza for us! How does that sound?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 4, 2011)

The party enters the workroom, followed by the two men.

Gadral speaks up.  "What?  These men are thieves!  Are you just going to leave them?"

It's Mimfred who answers first. "No, we just won't kill them.  I agree that these men have broken the law.  They WILL agree to stay here.  They WILL accompany us so we can turn them over to the city guard after we are done here.  I thank you for not killing any of them, and the Craftsmen's Guild will also thank you.  However, they have brought suspicion to our organization, and it is in both guilds' interests to see them face justice."

Gadral thinks for a moment, but decides to hold his tongue after searching unsuccessfully for a retort.  Finally, he decides to change the subject.  "Let's have the investigators check on the murder scene.  Mr. Frickard was found dead and hunched over his work table here, with a small blade having pierced his heart."

The room is nearly twenty feet square in size and taking up half the second floor. It is cluttered, with stacks of books and loose papers filled with notes on the floor. A number of strange wooden models of mechanical devices hang from strings from the ceiling. A large work table is in the center.  An debris-filled fireplace is on the far wall.  Much of the clutter and disorganization seems to have been caused by the searching men, harming your ability to look for evidence.

OOC: Where do you want to search?


----------



## Qik (Aug 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Just curious - did we get any XP for that brief encounter?  It'd be nice to level up.







Quioan shakes his head at Daylily's words, at a loss for how to respond.  _It's no use trying to convince that elf otherwise once he has it in his head. _Instead, he busies himself by making his way over to the Frickard's work table, which he begins to inspect for anything out of the ordinary.  _Maybe his murderer accidentally left a trace of himself._  As he searches, he asks the would-be thieves, "Did you find anything of note?  Anything that perhaps wouldn't belong to Mr. Frickard?"


----------



## Systole (Aug 4, 2011)

Daylily looks around the room, unimpressed.  He glances up at the toys hanging from the ceiling, somewhat curious if there are properly useful and sharp toys up there, or whether these are the useless dolls and miniature wagons that pass for children's entertainment in these parts.

And all this paper?  Clearly the man had some sort of chronic bowel problem to require this much material.  He shakes his head.  Better to just use leaves, anyway.

He shrugs and heads over to the fire, hoping to find some leftovers that the thieves missed during their search.


----------



## jbear (Aug 5, 2011)

"Yes, we will take these thieves to the authorities indeed, but first they will empty their pockets! And hand over anything they have taken! At once! Or we will let Daylilly wrestle them ... one by one!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 5, 2011)

The thieves show their pockets, but except for a few pieces of copper, there isn't anything there of worth.

OOC: Everyone who is searching, please roll a DC check for Perception.  If you haven't declared your search location and want to search, please do so.

I am going to consider that one with 3 x CR 1 enemies, because of their light weapons and armor.  I'll reward the full XP for it since I consider ending a battle with diplomacy equally as valid as ending one with combat.  The party received 1,200 XP, or 300 XP each.


----------



## Systole (Aug 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


I was assuming you'd just use the old one, since rerolling always seems a bit cheesy to me. (Like ... "I got a 4 but that one didn't count, so I'm rerolling" versus "Can I keep the 19 I rolled before?")  If you'd like me to reroll, let me know.

I can't believe Daylily made a _Diplomacy_ check. And it _worked_. Honestly, one of the stranger things I've seen in D&D


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 6, 2011)

Daylily can see that books and some glassware had been tossed into the flames.  There is charcoal in the fireplace, and it looks as if someone had decided to use papers and other materials as kindling.  But that was obvious to any onlooker, and he couldn't tell any additional details.

At the same time, Quioan checks out the workbench but can't make anything out of the clutter.

The models hanging from the ceiling seem to be conceptual pieces.  There are even some that look like flying contraptions with bird-like wings, though you wouldn't want to be the one to test the device.

OOC: I'm only allowing one search per room location per character.  So no, we are not doing rerolls or take 20s.


----------



## Qik (Aug 6, 2011)

Looking up from the desk in frustration, Quioan turns to the party's employers.  "Not having much luck over here - I might move on to the next room on this floor."









*OOC:*


Not sure what your take is on this, but since Quioan leveled after our encounter, my perception modifier should have been +8, rather than +4.  I'd understand if you just wanted to keep the original modifier used, however.

Since I can't really do much else in this room, I'll move into the next room on this floor and have a look.







[sblock=Stats] *Stats:*
  HP: 15/15
AC: 19 (Touch: 15, Flat-footed: 14)
CMD: 18
Fort: +3, Ref: +8, Will: +4
Perception: +8
Spells:
- 0: Read Magic, Detect Magic, Flare
- 1: Mage Armor (*used*), Gravity Bow, Enlarge Person
Bonded Item: Unused  
  Active Magic: Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 8, 2011)

Humming a little tune, Kazanto sets about searching the bookshelves.


----------



## jbear (Aug 9, 2011)

Relic's attention is drawn to the burnt books in the fireplace. He kneels down with a loud series of pops and creaks as his joints settle, and then begins to dive into the ashes looking for anything intact enough to examine.









*OOC:*


 Sorry for the lack of posting. Im currently moving back to my home country NZ after 12 years overseas. Im offline but will try my best to post when and where I can. Finding things is not Relics forte but lets see if he lucks out! Edit: Looooool! Hilarious! Crit! What's he see? Btw: permission to level up?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 9, 2011)

Quioan searches the bedroom further down the hallway.  It is a small room with a simple dresser and a small bed.  Going through the drawers, Quioan does not find anything of note.  He does note that Frickard's clothes were of modest quality despite his supposed success.  Either his success wasn't as strong as popularly believed, or he lived frugally and placed his fortunes into his inventions.

Quioan comes back and joins Kazanto in going through some of the books and papers along room.  Most of the notes are dull, detailing simple items purchased such as food for the pantry, or are letters to different city leaders asking for support for various projects.  One scroll catches their attention eye, however.  Unlike the other notes there is only one simple phrase: "Krif Card".  (OOC: Quioan would have founded this on his own if he had used the +8 bonus to the check, so I just made it happen alongside Kazanto's successful check)

Relic goes through the debris in the fireplace.  It looks as if someone was trying to destroy some of the inventor's works and a large amount of his notes.  A large vial of glass was thrown in, and broken, though some of the residue still rests on the glass and wasn't completely burned off.

OOC: Relic is investigating the residue on the glass and must choose to make a DC Knowledge (Engineering) or Appraise Check.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 9, 2011)

OOC: By all means, level up if you can.  This is a good time to do it.  For those that are spellcasters, I won't allow new extra spell slots to be filled until a night's rest.


----------



## Qik (Aug 9, 2011)

Quioan picks up the scroll of paper and reads its text aloud, questionly: "Krif Card..." he says slowly.  Turning to their employers, he asks, "Does 'Krif Card' mean anything to either of you?"  As they answer, Quioan tries to remember whether he'd heard mention of the phrase himself since his arrival in Venza.

Catching notice of Relic poking about in the fireplace, Quioan walks over to join the old man.  "Find something, old dog?" he asks, amused at the sight of the old man bent down, engrossed as he combs through the fireplace's contents.


----------



## Systole (Aug 9, 2011)

Having nothing to eat and no one to fight, Daylily wanders over to the bookshelf to see what Quioan has found. He squints at the paper, puzzled. "Why is these mark mean Krif-Card sometime and Frick-Ard sometime? Is the sames mark." He waves off the answer. "Bah, never the mind.  Readings is so difficulty and so bore. I am not really care."


----------



## Qik (Aug 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Makes me wish Quioan had a snack to offer Daylily to keep him busy; I doubt halfling wandermeal rations would pique his interest.







Quioan smiles at the indignant elf.  "It's the order that's different.  Like, when you take a sh*t - the order of when you pull down your pants and when you sh*t matters, doesn't it?  Letters are like that."


----------



## jbear (Aug 10, 2011)

Relic gets to his feet with muffling a groan and raises the broken glass to the light to study the residue more closely.

"A most interesting and edifying analogy Master Scorchsong,  and yes something has been found though I'm unsure what exactly. Someone seems to have attempted to  get rid  of the inventors works and notes by burning them here in the fireplace ... perhaps with whatever was in this vial ... Krif Card ... Frickard... well done Huntmaster Daylily, it seems your mind has accidently caught a coded word. I wonder if therein lies a key that might somewhere somehow unlock some of this mystery. Now let me see what was in this vial ..." 









*OOC:*


 Okay, I will level up! I think I'm going to take another level in Wizard for now. Decisions decisions! Relic will  use Appraise as he is not  trained in Engineering


----------



## Systole (Aug 10, 2011)

Qik said:


> "It's the order that's different.  Like, when you take a sh*t - the order of when you pull down your pants and when you sh*t matters, doesn't it?  Letters are like that."




Daylily makes a disgusted noise.  "Pff.  Pants is another silly things for city peoples.  Is why I liking loincloths.  No pulling downs, just ... flip!  Then done."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 10, 2011)

Relic is unable to identify the residue.  Maybe someone else would have a better chance.

Quioan is unable to recall any other time that the phrase 'Krif Card' was used, though Daylily's observation seemed spot on.


----------



## jbear (Aug 10, 2011)

"Mater Scorchsong, look here will you at the residue on this broken glass. Can you identify what it is?"

Relic motions for the elf to take the broken  vial from  him to inspect it.


----------



## Qik (Aug 10, 2011)

"I wonder what the purpose of this anagram was - perhaps an alias of some sort?  Maybe our Mr. Frickard chose to work under another name in an effort to avoid attracting attention.  The simplicity of his bedroom seemed to suggest he was a modest sort.  Like our own Daylily Falshenaya."

As he speaks, Quioan leans in to take the remnants of the broken vial from Relic's outstretched hands.  After spending a few moments turning them over in his hands, he says, "Hmm...I've seen this sort of residue before, back home in Ilumistae..."  He then proceeds to describe its nature and origins to the rest of the group.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 10, 2011)

You identify the residue as some sort of dye and a very expensive one as the liquid seemed to be fine and quite consistent.  It is not the work of an amateur.


----------



## Qik (Aug 11, 2011)

"...so it appears that who ever owned this dye invested quite a bit of effort or expense into it," says Quioan, wrapping up his description of the material.  "Now the question is - was this dye thrown in by whomever was attempting to destroy Mr. Frickard's notes, in an effort to further sully them?  Or was this some sort of material utilized by Mr. Frickard himself?"  Turning to their employers, Quioan asks, "Would one of you gentlemen be able to shed any light on this issue?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 11, 2011)

Upon further observation, Quioan identifies the residue as not simple dye, but ink used in writing.  He also mentions this to his employers.

"Well, if there is someone you want to meet for your dye and ink needs, it would be fellow Merchant's Guild member Bren Stillwell.  He owns The Scribe's Helper and may be able to tell who made it and for what purpose."

"Yes, but if you need an artist's opinion, I would visit the Geese Farm owned by the wealthy Feador family.  They distribute the finest quills for writing in the region.  Writing depends almost entirely upon quill pens and they are experts on such devices and on ink."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 11, 2011)

DM's Note: You have pretty much done all you can here.  Finding the two major clues; Krif Card and the ink.  Each of these clues were worthy of a CR 1 encounter.  The party receives 800 XP for it, or 200 XP for each of the 4 characters.  Additionally, Quioan receives a bonus of 50 XP for identifying the residue as ink, and Daylily receives 50 XP for figuring out that Krif Card was an anagram of Frickard.


----------



## Qik (Aug 11, 2011)

"Hmm...well, is one of these places significantly closer?  Since we are of limited time until we have to make our report on the matter, perhaps we should let convenience be the deciding factor.  All things being equal, I would vote to start with a visit to The Scribe's Helper, with a possible follow-up visit to Geese Farm, depending on what we learn, but I admit that my opinion is based on little more than a gut feeling."  

As the group discusses it over, Quioan attempts to judge the two men in an effort to tell if one of these options is clearly superior to the other.


----------



## Systole (Aug 11, 2011)

The barbarian's eyes gleam.  "Geeses?  Is food birds, yes?"









*OOC:*


Ha!  I have a theory as to whodunnit!  I don't want to give it away, so I'm cleverly encoding my theory as JGzLzG, which I'll decode after all is said and done.  At the end, I'll we'll see if I got it right.

P.S. Daylily's desire to go to the farm has nothing to with whodunnit.







[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +0

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +2 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 7
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 11, 2011)

Quioan is unable to sense any other motive then the men giving information on that which they are familiar.

OOC: Decodes Systole's code... what?  The butler?!


----------



## jbear (Aug 12, 2011)

"I prefer to ask Bren Stillwell first and then the...wealthy... Feador Family. The longer we keep Daylilly hungry the better, it sharpens his mind it seems. But as Master Scorchsong says we will need to speak to both I believe.  ... I have a creeping feeling that a quill is involved. A mighty weapon, a quill in the right hands. And is seems someone with a Knife thought so too and let Frickard know that a knife is not a bad weapon either ..."

Dusting himself off Relic snatches up his staff and stamps it impatiently.

"Lead the way gentlemen"









*OOC:*


 Lol, it's funny that you play a barbarian yet youre obviously a super sleuth in real life  I have my suspicions but far from feeling like I've wrapped up the case. Okay ... going to add my prediction code: FrIaPctFFQBtpLMstKh ... hehehe 

Edit: changed object in question to quill; Relic when using the other word (perhaps incorrectly?) was certainly referring to quill as he knows no other kind of writing instrument. His puppetmaster (me) may have incorrectly believed you could pen something with a quill back when there were only quills and so you could call quills 'pens'. I think Relic with the information at hand can say what he said with the information he has and having INT 18 (way more than me), his remark about a quill being a mighty weapon ... is ... coincidental? ;P


----------



## Systole (Aug 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Daylily is my Tyler Durden.  He has the ability to let that which does not matter ... truly slide.

The title is a clue, my dear Watson, but I don't think you've gotten ALL of the clue yet.  Besides, working off the title is meta-gaming.  The motive itself is there in the in-game stuff and a bit of real world historical knowledge.  The question now is who had that motive, and I see two good general possibilities, but there may be others depending on LPF technology and politics.

P.S. If I'm right, it's a f#$^ing awesome title, DT.  It's a dead giveaway, but only *after* you figure everything else out.  Well done.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 12, 2011)

OOC: I need a DM poker face smiley.

IC: After a short detour to drop off the three thugs, Gadral led the party to The Scribe's Helper, which was really two residential conjoined residential buildings that had been gutted and converted into a dye factory.  The smaller building served as a chaotic combination of shipping area, order and finance office, and customer service area.  As Bren Stillwell was a member of the Merchant's Guild, Gadral was able to convince the clerks at the front desk to let the group in.

The heady smells wafting in the second building assaulted the nose upon entrance, despite the effort of extra ventilation being built and an extraordinarily high ceiling.  Small vats bubbled along walls, while ink-stained workers with smocks worked at various benches mixing various liquids into colorful combinations.  One of the older workers stepped down from a workstation on a raised platform, wiped off wet ink onto a stained rag, and came up to greet Gadral.  He was a gnome with rough hands, spectacles, and a short but friendly manner.

"Master Gadral, it is good to see you.  I'm surprised by the company you keep nowadays, however.  Is that Craftsman Mimfred?  I don't know what brings a Craftsman and a member of the Merchant's Guild together, but I applaud it regardless."  Mimfred returns the gnome's respectful nod.

Gadral answered, "I wish I could say that the reason was more pleasant.  We and these adventurers have been asked to work together in order to solve the murder of Callery Frickard.  We found some clues and wanted to ask you some questions."  Gadral introduces the gnome as Bren Stillwell, and goes about introducing the party members in turn.  

The gnome looks each of the heroes in the eye and gives them a firm handshake in return.  "I will of course help in any way.  Mr. Frickard was a good man and a great talent.  I would be happy to do whatever is in my power to find his killer.  No matter who it may be."


----------



## Qik (Aug 12, 2011)

"Well, to that end, you can start with this," said Quioan as he carefully pulled a few stray pieces of glass from his pocket.  "We found this in Mr. Frickard's fireplace; it seems to be coated with scribing ink of the highest quality.  Is there anything you can tell us of ink of this quality?  I imagine it's not something one comes by often.  We think someone was trying to destroy it, though the question is, why?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 13, 2011)

Mr. Stillwell takes the glass with the ink residue and motions all of you to follow him to his bench where he can apply his tools.  "And what makes you think that it is ink," he asks in curiosity as he sits and starts to use a magnifying glass.


----------



## Qik (Aug 13, 2011)

Quioan is slightly ruffled by the gnome's question.  "I've been practicing the art of scribing for nearly 100 years, good sir...I know quality ink when I see it."  Realizing that the gnome's question is likely not an affront on his powers of perception, he leans in and gestures towards the glass, adding, "As you can see, the residue has been mostly burnt off, but around this edge, it's been well preserved, enough to be identifiable as ink.   The fact that it survived such a temperature at all points to its significant level of craftsmanship."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 13, 2011)

Kazanto looks around the scribe's place with awe. She turns to Relic. "Wait, so let me get this straight. You take plants--these 'tree' things that are everywhere, squish them really flat, then you take octopus, squish it out, and put the octopus squish on the tree squish? And it doesn't just all wash away? Oh, right, it's all so dry here, nothing washes away."


----------



## jbear (Aug 14, 2011)

Systole said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Daylily is my Tyler Durden.  He has the ability to let that which does not matter ... truly slide.
> ...



[sblock=OOC] I can  see what you're saying. I've edited above to lessen that impression. I think Relic expresses his thoughts more clearly now but his  master (me) can still express himself with a little tongue in cheek without metagaming as much. Still though, I repeat, I don't have it clear yet. [/sblock]

"That is fairly close to what happens, indeed Kazanto. We call the tree squish, paper. Indeed it only holds together because of the dry. Water quickly makes it tree squish again. As for octopus squish, if you mean ink, well, perhaps good Mr Stilwell can explain the process involved in ink making and then explain to us what he believes is on that piece of glass we found with other destroyed items in our cruelly murdered friend's fireplace, and if and how it is different or special, if that is the case as Master Scorchsong suggests. Then we might put our heads together and wrestle out a why someone might want such a thing destroyed."

Relic takes a seat and awaits the gnome's deliberation.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 15, 2011)

Stillwell is quite impressed.  "I did not mean any offense, but I do not always run into a fellow expert on the manufacturing of literary tools.  I wanted to be sure that one of you had discovered the origins of the residue, and not some learned sage for hire.  As for your questions about ink, there are many types of ways to go about making the material.  Usually you need something that stains and also flows at a steady pace, so that the tip of your pen will both hold the ink and not drip too fast as you write.  Most of the materials that are used in the creation of ink are often edible, such as squeezed blackberry juice.  Some of the same materials that go into everyday items, such as honey or clothing dye can be used also for ink.  As for the ink you have brought, I am very familiar with it.  You see, I made it.  It was a contract job for Mr. Frickard.  He came here and sought me out.  He wanted a special ink, one that would be thinner and flow faster.  I told him such an ink would blot, but he laughed and told me to wait and see his newest invention before I made judgements.  The ink was for the invention, you see.  He was so excited, which usually meant that he was close to unveiling his creation.  I knew the man well enough to know he was close. And to think that I had a hand in  the events that led to his death." 

Something about what Relic says effects the man further.  Mr. Stillwell's voice trails off and he appears visibly upset as he shakily removes his glasses and rubs his temples.  "He said his new invention was going to change everything.  He said he wasn't going to even charge for it, but simply spread the designs for its manufacturing to whoever asked.  He said it was going to be his greatest invention, and his gift to the world."

OOC: Relic, make a Diplomacy check to see if your words bring forth more.


----------



## Systole (Aug 15, 2011)

"Op-co-tus?" Daylily asks, peering at whatever piqued the merwoman's interest. He pokes at a rather ripe-smelling bit protruding from one of the presses, then picks it up and pops it into his mouth. He chews thoughtfully for a moment. After consideration, he shrugs. "Is okay tasty enoughs," he announces, taking a handful of tentacles to snack on while the rest of the group is talking.


EDIT:








*OOC:*


Ha! I knew it!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 16, 2011)

"Hmm, give it away?"

The mermaid turns over to Gadral. "I'm not into business, but that doesn't sound like it makes much profit. There's probably something I don't understand. How does that work?"


----------



## Qik (Aug 16, 2011)

Quioan collects himself a bit.  "My apologies, Mr. Stillwell, for being perhaps overly defensive.  I tend to pride myself on my...academic capabilities.  That pride gets the better of me at times."  At the rest of the gnome's comments, Quioan sits back and waits for the other, more diplomatic members of the group to hopefully coax some more information out of the man.


----------



## jbear (Aug 16, 2011)

Relic furrows his brow in thought and says softly:

"Please, go on Mr Stillwell"









*OOC:*


 Sigh ... must have breakfast stuck in his beard or dead rat in his teeth ... dang it!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 16, 2011)

It's Kazanto who convinces Mr. Stillwell to speak further.

"Ah, and now you get to the heart of the issue.  Who would kill Mr. Frickard for wanting to give something away?  The merchants?  Certainly not!  They could contract someone to create many copies of his new invention and sell them far and wide.  The artisans?  They may have not liked Frickard for his independence, but none ever sought to hurt the man.  In fact, they respected his talents and wanted him to join their ranks."

"But I know for a fact that Mr. Stillwell wasn't liked by certain movers and shakers of society.  In my line of work I sometimes find myself invited to the same social gatherings as Mr. Frickard had along with other successful men and women."

"Ten years ago Mr. Frickard first earned a good deal of wealth by inventing the simple lightning rod we now take for granted.  Building fires from lightning strikes went down, as many purchased his invention.  But he made the wizards who claimed that lightning came from invading elemental planes look ignorant."

"More than five years ago he created a cheaper and more efficient plow for farming, an invention that made him even richer.  The local foundries and farmers who purchased the rights to the design from him also greatly profited.  But older, stagnant foundries owned by richer merchants and entrenched nobility could not adjust as quickly and took severe financial losses."

"Three years ago he theorized that illnesses were transmitted through different mediums, and that cleanliness and rest were better antidotes than bleeding from leeches.  He conducted experiments that showed he was correct, and the Leechers Guild, who already was fading out to divine healing, was abolished."

"Two years ago he was laughed at again when he theorized that light was a natural phenomenon.  The priests insisted that light came from divine sources.  Frickard showed up to a social hosted by a respected priestess with a piece of glass he called a prism.  With it, he bent the light into a ribbon of new colors.  The implications of this are still the subject of angry arguments."

"Last year he suggested that both divine and arcane magic was just science that had yet to be discovered, a charge that should have drew laughter but instead drew nervous defense from the temples and arcane schools.  He also said that once such knowledge was properly understood, even the basest peasant would be able to conduct daily cantrips."

"To the general population, Mr. Frickard was a hero of sorts.  But to others it was clear that the man had become dangerous and had begun to effect the natural order.  So don't go looking for guildsmen.  Look for someone who felt they had much more to lose with him alive then dead.  There are plenty of people who had reasons for wanting Frickard out of the picture."

"Well, I've taken up enough of your time.  Please keep this conversation off the record, but take the insight back to the Guilds.  I think with the evidence you found it is clear that someone murdered the man to destroy his work for they feared its financial impact.  If it was someone who wanted to have what he had, they would have stolen from Frickard after they had killed him.  I believe your case is closed.  Further investigations might lead you down roads in which you and your employers may later have regret."

"But, if for some illogical reason you decide to continue, then I would suggest talking with Lord Wisten Feador at the Feador Farm and estate.  It was Lord Feador who was giving Callery Frickard advice in regards to the new invention, and the lord may know more about who he was talking with before his death."

OOC:
50 XP to Kazanto for finding out a possible motive for the killing.  The party now has the motive and the evidence, but still needs a suspect if they wish to continue the investigation.

Also, Quioan can now add Stillwell as a contact, since his knowledge impressed the man.  Bren Stillwell is a gnome who can provide local nobility and merchant news.


----------



## Systole (Aug 16, 2011)

In spite of himself, Daylily is impressed.  "I was not understand most of that, but I was hear that dead man makings civilized peoples nervous ... that dead man was keep moving the comfortable places for civilized peoples."

He chews thoughtfully on a greenish tentacle while he considers this.  After a moment, he appears to reach a decision.  "Okay, I likes Frickards.  We are to avenging him good.  But to geese huntings now, yes?"  He swallows the bit of octopus, then pops another in.  "Will be good to having more than snack."


----------



## jbear (Aug 16, 2011)

"Thank you for this enlightning discussion, good Mr Stillwell. You have given us much to think upon, yet thinned the inky cloud that obscures the truth around this matter. Perhaps Lord Feador can tell us exactly what the invention was. We know it involves something that can work with a thin ink. Perhaps some special kind of quill? Quills and feathers certainly seem to enter into Lord Feador's realm of expertise. I think the moment has come to go and ask the man himself. This Lord Feador ... am I right in thinking he is a rich and wealthy man with a good deal of local power, much of which stems from his selling of high quality feathers used to make quills?"

As Relic gets to his feet he listens carefully to the gnome's response with a smile and offers him his hand in farewell.

"Well, again, I thank you Mr Stillwell, and thank you for your warning. Let us hope we can find a happy solution to this matter so that Mr Frickard's soul can rest as it deserves. A good day and may the wind blow your way!"

On the way over to Lord Feador's farm he motions for his companions to come closer and in a hushed tone says:

"I may well be wrong, but I fear we are meddling with nobles again. Pay close attention to Lord Feador's words. If what Stillwell said was true, Frickard's inventions have been outdating common work tools. If he wanted a thinner ink made, perhaps he had invented something that outdated the quill. Which if my hunch is right, would have put the Feador's Quill production in grave economic danger. Stillwell said Frickard had been working closely with Lord Feador ... I wonder if that relationship was altogether an amicable one ..."


----------



## Qik (Aug 16, 2011)

Quioan listened thoughtfully to the gnome as he outlined Mr. Frickard's unconventional accomplishments.  "Hmm..."  he said, "it seems as though our pool of potential suspects was much  wider than either of our employers anticipated.  No surprise that their  petty bickering impaired their judgment.  In any event, thank you again for  your help, Mr. Stillwell; it's nice to be given such a clear appraisal  of the situation.  Hopefully our paths will cross again soon."  Smiling, he adds, "I certainly know who to come to should I ever need some proper ink."

With that, Quioan decides to head to Lord Feador's farm with the others.
*  *  *  
"I agree, old dog; it seems Mr. Frickard's pursuits had inadvertently stepped on any number of toes, and it's best to be suspicious of whomever we come across until they've proven to be trustworthy and without blame in this matter."


----------



## Systole (Aug 16, 2011)

"You think Feen-dors is be angry because he lose the quill?" Daylily asks.  The barbarian looks dubious.  "Quills is big feathers from geeses, yes? But many other use for big feather.  Is good for hats, at least.  I do not think Feen-dor lose much."

He pops the last of the octopus into his mouth.  Around a mouthful of tentacle, he says, "Even if Feen-dor lose big feather, there is many other parts of geeses.  The short feathers make the silly soft bags for civilized mans to sleeping on.  The medium feather is for arrow.  The bone make small tool.  The meat is for eat."

He shakes his head.  "I am no think Frickards take much from Feen-dor."  His stomach rumbles loudly.  "But we should go to see about the geese-meats anyway, yes?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 16, 2011)

Kazanto just listens in fascination. "Wow! You're doing some octopus squish thing with feathers? That's that inconvenient outer covering on gulls and birds. They just make a soppy mess in the sea."

Then she starts making some odd motion, akin to bouncing. "And you say that this lightning stuff causes fires? Oh, wait, I think I know about that, it's that stuff that rumbles the sky, and the best thing to do when the sky rumbles is to stay deep underwater."


----------



## jbear (Aug 18, 2011)

Relic can't help but smile. He chucles as he replies:

"Yes, goose-feather hats, very popular I'm told. As is goose meat steak. Not to metion the popular goose bone hammer. But I trust your instinct, my wild friend. I do jump at shadows sometimes. I'll reserve my judgement til we meet the man, all I say is, stay alert for any possible slips the man may make. Let's let him tell us what he knows, not tell him what we know. if the stories match up, then we will look elsewhere. Sound fair?"

Relic moves away from the huddle after the group after the discussion is concluded and walks on towards the Goose farm with a swift stride.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 18, 2011)

As the party leaves, Mr. Stillwell does confirm Relic's guess that the Geese Farm manufactures many high-end quills for use in writing.  The family does have influence in local politics, and have shown some talent in the magical arts through their history.  Finally, the Feador family is one of the largest quill manufacturers in the region and have been so for nearly a century.

It is mid-afternoon before the party makes it across town and gets near the city walls and close to the outskirts that many agricultural estates lay upon.  As they near the gates, they pass by a troubling scene at a local theater.

A group of five well-armed gentlemen stand around a woman and two scrawny men in front of the building.  The five gentlemen wear high-quality studded leather armor with sabers hanging from their belts.  Their red-faced leader holds a velvet-clothed fist under the woman's nose and says, "I'm warning you, Mildred!  We heard that Frickard's house was robbed by members of your guild, and some of the boys thought we would check your building for anything that looks stolen.  If you have nothing to hide, then you should be fine with us entering."

The woman is middle-aged, and smaller than the two men behind her, but she has a strong personality, a club in hand, and does not back down.  You assume the three to be actors.  "And I told you that I will not put up with some random search of our property by you and your well-dressed thugs.  If you have an issue with us you can take it up with the city guard."

The man pulls an arm back, as if to strike her.

It is getting late, however, the two groups have not noticed you yet, and the city outskirts are just a few dozen meters away.


----------



## Qik (Aug 18, 2011)

Quioan quietly unslings his bow, intending to let the more diplomatic members of the party intercede first.  At the sight of the man raising his hand, however, he cannot restrain himself.  Nocking an arrow, although refraining from raising his bow, he calls out to the thug.  "Don't," he says simply.  To Gadral, he adds, "Do you know these men?"









*OOC:*


Readying an attack, in case the thug strikes the woman or looks to come after me.  I'll roll just in case.  I won't add the bonus from Point Blank Shot; if we're within 30 ft, do so.


----------



## Systole (Aug 19, 2011)

Daylily watches the approaching melee with mild disdain.  "Is idiots, to threatening bear-mother in her dens.  She will much hurt their manhoods," he remarks.  When Quioan readies his bow, he simply rolls his eyes, as if to say, _Not this again._


----------



## jbear (Aug 20, 2011)

"Put your hand down, sir!" Relic thunders furious. "What is the meaning of this unwarranted violence?" he continues as he storms up and puts himself between the two groups, face toward the 'gaurds'.

"Names, rank and serial number!" he hisses eyeballing the leader. Hardly waiting for his reply he continues. "We are in charge of this investigation. Those caught thieving in Frickard's house have been handed over to the authorities, so thank you for your zealous but all is in order! Thank you and goodbye!"

Staff in hand energy crackles around the old man treateningly and the wind begins to pick up noticeably.









*OOC:*


 Hoping this won't turn ugly... sorry, can't see which colour is which on this computer fOr some reason.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 22, 2011)

Gadral replies, "Yes.  That there is Bayral Taggott and some of his fellow merchant traders.  They are in the sea trade business.  Ho Bayral!  I'm sorry to interrupt your sport, but these men I'm with are charged with keeping the peace between our guild and the Craftsmen's Guild.  I'm sure you have your reasons for accosting the lady, but you must admit that the public spectacle you are making doesn't reflect well on us."

"Thugs protected from on high," murmurs Mimfred.

The man lowers his fist after Gadral and the adventurers yell out.  His expression of rage is quickly replaced by the flicker of fear as Quioanand and Daylily approach with their own outraged warnings.  "No offense meant, Gadral.  The men and I were just on patrol and thought we would share some words with Mildred here."

Relic approaches the men angrily, and demands their personal information and tells the men they caught the thieves already.  Seeing the tide turning against them, the five well-dressed ruffians decide upon leaving.  "We're going, but don't think you've made any friends here today."

As the men leave, the woman named Mildred visibly relaxes and smiles.  "I thank you for your assistance.  I thought that might get ugly there for a moment.  Things have grown a bit heated here in the city and fights have broken out.  In the last few hours I've seen members of both guilds walking in their own packs and keeping armed.  There will be no end of trouble, I promise you that."


----------



## Systole (Aug 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Daylily wasn't shouting, as he didn't feel the woman was in danger.  He was simply commenting on the situation.







Daylily shrugs at the parting threats.  "If you wanting to be unfriendly at me, I am to be at Dunn Wright Drinking Place on tomorrow's nights.  But you wills needing anothers two or three behind you, I am think, or the punchings between us wills not be fair."


----------



## Qik (Aug 22, 2011)

Tensions easing, Quioan shoulders his bow, laughing at Daylily's naive bravado.  

"So, if everything is resolved here, shall we continue on our way to Feador Farm?"


----------



## jbear (Aug 22, 2011)

Quite relieved noone punched him in the face or slipped a knife in his ribs, Relic takes a deep breath once the thugs have gone.

"Yes, let's hurry before war breaks out"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 23, 2011)

OOC: Sorry, it's that Daylily is the roughest of the bunch in size and appearance, so naturally when he speaks I and the NPCs see his quiet speech as akin to an oncoming tornado.  

IC: The party moves on, arriving at the door to the Feador Estate and Geese Farm within 20 minutes of leaving the woman they had rescued.  The estate had a rich and well-tended garden that left a pleasant fragrance that overpowered a less strong odor of poultry.  The door was answered by an elderly halfling in a sharp suit.  The bushy-eyebrowed man would be considered short for even one of his own race.  "Hmm.  Mr Gadral and Mr Mimfred!  To what do we owe the honor?"

"These men wish to speak with Lord Feador, sir.  It is on an urgent matter, as they are investigating the death of Mr. Frickard."

"It would be an honor if he would see us.  We promise not to take up too much of his time."

"Why, I hope you are not suggesting that the master have any intimate knowledge of the death.  Please come in.  I will take you to the waiting room and inform the Lord that he has guests."

The halfling escorts the group into the foyer, down a hallway to the left, and into the first room on the right.  It is quite large with numerous couches and cushioned chairs to relax upon.  Numerous painting of the Feador family line the walls along with several bookcases.  A few small ivory statuettes of fantastic beasts lay as decorations upon short tables, and the light comes mostly from a glass dome above.

"Please do be careful when sitting, so that your weapons and your well-traveled clothing do not ruin the furniture," the man says, staring a tad longer at Daylily and Quioan.  "I will fetch you refreshments while you wait.  Do you have any preferences?"


----------



## Systole (Aug 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Size-wise, Daylily is short and wiry, actually.  The giveaway for his strength is more that he handles his earthbreaker like it was made out of balsa wood.  Appearance-wise, "rough" is probably a bit of an understatement.







"Do you haves geese-meats, or is more proper for peoples to hunt theys own geeses?"


----------



## Qik (Aug 23, 2011)

"Some water would be much appreciated, thanks," says Quioan icily, having noticed the halfling's gaze as he warns about maintaining the finery.  Although he had grown up among wealth himself, he nevertheless held contempt for the way most people demonstrated it, with frivolous decorations and pointless trinkets.  Although he had come to loath the overly ritualized nature of old Elven culture, there was something to be said for the inseparable nature of form and function, especially among the possessions of the wealthy.  _Much preferred to this collection of expensive drek_, he thought to himself.  Even so, as Quioan sat, he took as much care as he could to not damage anything. _That's the last thing that we need, is to deal with an overly-protective halfling servant. _


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 24, 2011)

"Ooh! I think I'll try the goose, too."

Kazanto carefully looks around the room, utterly fascinated by the combination of items. "These are so pretty! But you haven't let the coral grow up around them or anything? How do you keep the octopi from taking things?"


----------



## jbear (Aug 25, 2011)

Relic shakes his head and sits down quietly with a frown at that halflings none too subtle insult. "Just be swift, time is of the essence. People's lives are in play. Urgent is an understatement."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 25, 2011)

You relax for 20 minutes when the servant returns pushing a cart and brings your drinks, one by one.  Mimfred himself takes a small glass of red wine and Gandral had ordered a champaigne.  Quioan is given his water in a wine glass, while everyone else is given a white reisling wine.

"I told the master you are here.  He is in the middle of some work, but he promises to come as soon as he can.  We do have geese here, and the cook is most happy to prepare the meat for guests.  Right now he is fetching the animal.  He says to expect the meat to be prepared with a special sweet pecan sauce of his own devising.  As for the pieces of art, the ivory comes from elephant horns and is carved by craftsmen from other lands.  They are imported, and I doubt octopi threaten them either in their home land or here at the estate.  Is there anything else I can do to make your wait comfortable?  I also have some ice wine that we keep especially chilled, if you are interested," the servant offers in a pleasant voice.


----------



## Qik (Aug 25, 2011)

Quioan nods his thanks as he receives his water, then sits back to sip it and wait for their meeting with Lord Feador to begin.


----------



## Systole (Aug 25, 2011)

Daylily quaffs the drink, but as soon as sweet wine touches his tongue, his eyes go wide and his cheeks bulge. Unceremoniously, he spews the entire mouthful back into the glass and spends a half minute spitting to get rid of the taste.

"What is this disgust liquid!? Is taste like rot and death-berry!" He glares suspiciously at the halfling, and puts the glass down. He then takes a pinch of a reddish weed out of a belt pouch and begins to chew it irritably.









*OOC:*


[MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION] Daylily has some things to discuss after the halfling leaves. Is he still here?

Daylily is using a barbarian chew. On the off chance there's combat in the next hour, it grants a round of lingering rage after points stop being spent.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 25, 2011)

"It...it's a fine wine, sir!  Le Rot Amor is famous throughout the region.  Sir... you... you're ruining the carpets," the servant stammers horrified at the spitting.  "I'll get you some water... and a rag for the carpet!"

The halfling quickly rushes out.


----------



## Systole (Aug 25, 2011)

Daylily snorts as the halfling rushes out.  "The killings of Frickards is much important, yes?  So why is the goose-hunter make us waits?  And giving us bad poison drink, too.  I am think he is try to make us sick, maybe sleeping, then he does not needs to talking to us."

He looks at the door the halfling went through.  "The goose-hunter Feen-dor is in this housing, yes?  Maybes we should going to finding him _now_.  Without wait, without drink."


----------



## Qik (Aug 25, 2011)

Quioan ponders what Daylily has just said.  "You may be right...it's certainly true that observing the formalities at a time like this seems both unnecessary and arduous.  But at the same time, people who have homes like these," says Quioan, waving his hand about, "oftentimes simply like to keep visitors waiting, regardless of the purpose of their meeting, since they feel they're important enough to see others on their own schedule."  Looking at the others, he adds, "Kazanto?  Old dog?  Thoughts?"


----------



## jbear (Aug 25, 2011)

Relic pours his wine into the expensive carpet with a malicious smile.

"Lead the way my wise, savage friend. Let's see what we aren't meant to see."


----------



## Systole (Aug 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Dear Lord, you're taking Daylily up on his offer?

Heh.  Well given how terrible a decision this might end up being, I'm going to wait for [MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION] to weigh in.

For the record, post 99 makes Systole the player suspicious about something, but the driving force here is that Daylily the character is irritated that someone would try to make him drink _riesling_.  Really now, what kind of crazy person serves a dessert wine to a barbarian?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 26, 2011)

Kazanto narrows her eyes as she looks at her increasingly restive companions. She picks up a lovely lathed spindle, examining it closely, replying, "You can never be too sure about octopi. They're sneaky."

She looks expectantly at Daylily, ready to follow.


----------



## Systole (Aug 26, 2011)

Daylily nods with approval as Relic dumps the wine onto the carpet.  "Is best place for _that_," he says with a disgusted look at the remaining riesling.  

He opens the door and heads out into the hallway.  The foyer was to the left; Daylily heads to the right.


----------



## jbear (Aug 26, 2011)

Relic follows behind, staff in one hand, the other and unfastening his component pouch.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 26, 2011)

The party walks out of the room, looking for the study.

OOC: Mwuhaha... excellent... 

Attempt one DC 16 Check of your choice, either Knowledge (Local) *OR* Knowledge (Engineering), in order to see if you fathom where the study might be through knowledge of local architecture or estate architecture.


----------



## Qik (Aug 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Uh-oh...evil DM laugh?  That can't be good.







Smiling slightly, wondering if this indeed is a good idea (but seeing that the decision has already been made), Quioan rises from his seat and follows the rest out of the room.  As he does so, he tries to make a guess as to the direction the study may be located in.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


No Knowledge(Local) or (Engineering) here. Besides, Kazanto's still used to swim-chambers. This whole wall-and-ceiling approach is weird for her. What are they trying to keep out? Water?







A sneaky, mischievious thought in her mind, she places the ivory spindle on the floor next to one of the doors the rest of the party is not using, then follows.


----------



## jbear (Aug 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Hmmm ... when I open Relics character page on wikia it looks like it has been wiped ... i.e nothing is there. So I can't see if he is trained in Kn: local. I think I put a rank there when he levelled but can't remember. Is this just me (Im not using my normal computer and following link from page 1) or is it the same for everyone? Im REALLY hoing its just me. Im going to guess it would be +7 if he was trained so I'll roll in case. Edit: Well that's irrelevant in any case.







Relic follows Quioan, getting nearly completely lost as he moves through the house.


----------



## Qik (Aug 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


It's just you, jbear - the page came up just fine for me.  Maybe you left a ")" off the end of the url?  I've done that before.  You can find the page by going to the "approved characters" page.  So never fear.

Not that it changes much, but Relic's modifier for Know (Local) is actually +8.


----------



## Systole (Aug 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Daylily has no clue, other than it's probably not where the foyer was.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 29, 2011)

The party wanders down one of the halls, opening doors to servant rooms, storage closets, and once even a splendid ballroom.  But they are unable to find their quarry before an angry halfling servant finds them.  He stomps down the hallway in a fit of rage, wagging his finger at you, "Vandals!  Scum!  Destroying a Parisi carpet!  Do you have no shame?  You will NEVER have pecan glazed goose!"

The shouting attracts the attention of a few other servants, who have followed the halfling's trail of anger.

It also attracts the lord of the household, who comes out from the opposite direction.  He questions the halfling, who fills him in on your latest hijinks.  The lord of the manor was an elderly man, in his late 50s, lanky with a well trimmed mustache and expensive tunic.  He introduced himself as Lord Byron Feador.

Strangely Lord Byron Feador looked quite nervous when he appeared, but he seemed relieved and almost happy once the halfling filled him in on your actions.  "Well then, I don't see a need to entertain men who cannot behave as guests.  I believe we have reason enough to toss them out.  You can see them out the door, and mark my words I will be sending the guilds a very expensive bill so that my financial losses are recouped."  He says the last bit to your two guides, who begin to stammer in protest.

OOC: You are about to be escorted out.  You have maybe a round or two before the servants manhandle your party out the hall and towards the door.  If you have any last words, you might want to add an appropriate diplomacy/bluff/intimidate roll.


----------



## Qik (Aug 30, 2011)

Quioan parses his lips, annoyed at both the group's instigation of their host and at this arrogant rich man's clear pleasure at having a reason to throw them out.  Grasping at straws, he calls out to Lord Feador, "My dear sir - we have urgent need to speak to you concerning Mr. Frickard's death.  My apologies for my traveling companions actions, but please, do not allow such things to get in the way of what must surely be a necessary discussion for both our parties."









*OOC:*


The last thing Quioan should be doing is making Diplomacy checks, but hey, Daylily made one once - maybe we'll catch lightning in a bottle twice.

Edit: whiff.  Work your magic, jbear.


----------



## jbear (Aug 30, 2011)

"Do not fawn to this snake, Masterscorchsong! There is only one thing to do with snakes of any worth and that is to milk them of their venom! You can take your bill and stick it where the sun doesn't shine ... Lord Feeble. Your servant attempted to poison our company, the wine spilt was caused by Master Daylilly's hardy stomach's natural defense mechanism outsing the vile toxin from his system before it could claim his life. So if any liquid was spilt you can only blame this yappy little creature you employ who has attempted to murder us!!! Glazed goose indeed! Now Feeble, tell your servants to stand down or any injury they cause themselves upon our blades, arrows and magic will be upon your own head. We are neither here to be entertained not to entertain, and nor are we guests. We have been charged to investigate a murder. You will comply or you will immeadiately fall under suspicion of the murder of Master Frickard. I will count to 5 ... 1 ... 2 ... 3..."

The magical energy around Relic charges the air with static energy as lightning  dances across his finger tips, finger tips that he raises towards Lord Feador.









*OOC:*


 Not wildly intimidating, hopefully the Bluff is enough to buy us some time.


----------



## Qik (Aug 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


"Lord Feeble" - nice.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 31, 2011)

OOC: Anyone else want to interject or say anything?


----------



## Systole (Aug 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


Waiting on [MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION] since Kazanto actually has points in Diplomacy.  Daylily might make another roll if all hope seems to be lost, but holding off on a post for now.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 31, 2011)

"What, it's ruined?" Kazanto asks, her eyes growing wide in surprise. "Where I'm from, everything is covered in water and stuff all the time. It... kind of just happens when you live in the ocean. I was... I was just excited to hear that there was a way to serve a bird in a wonderful, tasteful manner..." Kazanto sobs lightly. "All we ever get are seagulls, and they're terrible! I just don't understand the land world at all... All these rules on where to wait, all these walls everywhere..." 

Kazanto's cheeks glisten with tears, smelling of brine, as she turns to the halfling servant. "And you were so good to us, gave us a pretty room to stand in, gave us wine..."

[sblock=in Halfling]
"And your people have always been so good to me, ever since I saved that tribe on Peletanga isle and brought them to Venza... No more capture, they said, no more servitude..."
[/sblock]

She shakes her head. "Whatever. I'm just a stupid fish in a beast's world here. All I know are things about the ocean, the coral, the pearls, the lobster..."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 1, 2011)

OOC: Systole, if you have a phrase or sentence that you think would work here you could use it.  You don't have to make a roll all the time.


----------



## Qik (Sep 1, 2011)

Quioan's eyes widen at the normally-quiet and cheery Kazanto's sudden outpouring of emotion.


----------



## Systole (Sep 1, 2011)

Daylily stands his ground as the servants swarm around him.  He catches Feador's eye.  "You are no good host.  You give us drinks of rot-berry because you is fear of our knowings."  He deliberately spits on the carpet.  "So we go.  We talking to Guard Parsons.  We tell him we knows about the burned inkings, and we knows the thing Frickards maked, and we knows the namings of Krif Card."

Ignoring the servants, he turns to go.  "If you want be bad host, we giving you to Guard.  Is deserve for both of you."









*OOC:*


Daylily is referring to Galen Parsons - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki , who he knows from the last adventure, and who he doesn't care much for.

Do you want a charisma roll with this?  He has no social skills, so it's a -1 no matter what.  And he's not really trying for intimidation, bluff, or diplomacy.  He's just stating his intentions and the facts as he understands them.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 1, 2011)

Most of the party's shouting and comments fall on deaf ears.  However, it is Daylily's statement about the invention and the phrase 'Krif Card' that causes the lord's eyebrows to raise sharply.  Lord Byron Feador recovers after disguising his discomfort by coughing into his palm.  "Sorry, I've been feeling ill lately.  Servants, please listen.  Our rude guests are distraught, and I have no wish to allow them to ruin this house's reputation during these trying and emotional times.  I will see them in my study in order to allay their fears and then send them on their way.  Please, again, go back to your tasks."

With a well-practiced motion of his hand, the lord gestures you to follow him to his study, which you do.  There room is furnished in a similar way as the waiting room, except for the large red oak desk at the end.  Once the door is closed, Byron's shoulders sag in the appearance of exhaustion and he walks and falls into his desk chair, pivoting to face you.  He looks as if he hasn't been sleeping well.

"You've learned much.  You've learned that the invention that my brother and Frickard had been working on didn't turn out as my brother had hoped.  It seems that you also learned about Frickard's second workshop that he registered under a false name.  So I congratulate you on your cleverness, though I had hoped that my brother's guilty ravings were from the shock of finding out that his friend was dead.  But no, by brother's mad speech to me was all true.  He killed Frickard over a stupid invention.  But you are too late.  My brother left late last night."  The man rubs his temples and shuts his eyes, as if trying to will himself awake from a bad dream.


----------



## jbear (Sep 1, 2011)

Relic tisks.

"What we need for you to tell us is where your brother left for, exactly and by what means of transport... your brother must face the consequences of his actions. The city is about to come down and tear itself to pieces! And where is the exact location of the Krif Card lab? And if reaching him is too late, then you need to act with the nobility your station demands, face the truth, and quell the rage that swells murderously in the breast of the indignant masses. You must speak to them and say truth."

Relics eyes wtch the man piercingly wondering if he speaks the whole truth.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 1, 2011)

"I will help you, but I want a guarantee that I and the rest of the family will not be implicated.  In return, I will cooperate fully, tell you everything I know about my brother's action, and where you can find him.  At this point, I care only to protect the family name from my brother's actions."


----------



## Systole (Sep 1, 2011)

Daylily's demeanor softens as the lord explains the murderer was his own brother, but he says nothing and waits for the conversation to continue.


----------



## Qik (Sep 1, 2011)

Quioan's eyes widen at the man's sudden admissions; of all the things he was expecting Frickard to say, this was certainly not one of them.  Recovering from his surprise as Feador speaks of preserving his family's reputation, Quioan sighs inwardly.  _Nobles._  Looking to their employers, he says, "Lord Feador, I believe that our hosts have more control over how this matter is presented to the public, since the four of us have little sway in the politics of Venza.  Speaking for myself, I can honestly say that I have little to gain in tarnishing your family's reputation, and would gladly separate your brother's actions from your own to all who would inquire about them.  My concern at this point is in finding the man responsible."  Leveling a gaze at the man, he adds, "Your help in this matter would be deeply appreciated."


----------



## Systole (Sep 1, 2011)

Daylily nods as Quioan speaks.  "I am agree with Scorchsong.  You says the Feen-dor brother is cut from clan honor, then I am believe that the Feen-dor brother is cut from clan honor."

He favors the two representatives with a sour look.  "But I am also agree with Scorchsong that the fat merchants maybe is think different.  That is for yours clan and the fat merchants to talking about."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 2, 2011)

"My lord, the Merchant's Guild has no interest in harming your House.  We have had good business dealings in the past to our mutual benefit and I will report your assistance."

"Sir, this has come to a shock.  Your family and your siblings have been patrons to many of our artists.  You will not be held accountable for this.  I can hardly believe that your brother, Lord Wisten Feador, has done what has been claimed."

The Lord answers bitterly, "I can hardly believe it either, yet here we are.  Wisten adored the popularity he was receiving these last few weeks as he sponsored Callery Frickard and toured him around the social clubs.  He was so pleased that Callery had taken an interest in the writing quill.  Being a bit of an intellectual himself, he threw himself wholeheartedly into aiding the man.  He thought Callery was going to improve on the quill, and in doing so improve the popularity of our family's business."

"A few days ago Wisten came home upset and warned me about a new development.  Callery showed him a prototype of what he had created.  It wasn't an improved quill, but an entirely new type of writing tool.  Callery called it a fountain pen, because he believed it would release a fountain of knowledge.  No more would legible writing require special patience and skill to avoid blotting.  No more would you need to constantly dip you pen for more ink, because there would be a reservoir of ink inside the pen.  Also, you wouldn't need goose feathers, making the materials cheaper to find and possibly putting my family out of business in the future.  Wisten feared that he didn't aid the family, but instead ruined us.  

After some fretting and nightmare filled nights, he told me he was leaving to plead with Callery to at least restrict the sales of the new pen.  He said he had visions of the future that disturbed him.  When he returned he told me that he had gotten into an argument with Callery, and that the inventor angrily told him that the knowledge of manufacturing the fountain pen was to be freely given to the public.  Wisten said that he stabbed and killed him in a fit of rage.  My brother, a gifted Diviner of Foresight, started speaking nonsense to me of how he saved the world by killing the man and how he burned all of his usable notes.  He claimed he was going to Soot Street in the slums, to Callery's second workshop, in order to destroy the rest of his works.  I assume that is where he is now, destroying what remains so that Callery Frickard's legacy remains lost.  If you pursue him, my brother will most likely know you are coming and of my betrayal.  That's his talent, you see."


----------



## Qik (Sep 2, 2011)

_Great,_ thinks Quioan, _a diviner.  This should be fun._  Out loud, he says, "Thank you for your information, Lord Feador."  Turning to the others, he continues, "Well, I guess we know where we're headed next.  Shall we?"


----------



## Systole (Sep 2, 2011)

Daylily listens to Feador's words. He clearly has no understanding and no interest in the fountain pen technology, but he perks up as "diviner" and "foresight" are mentioned. "Zozozozo," he ponders. "I am not know about the magics. Is a way to making magic-blind the Wisket person? In Jirago, if spirit-seer was take by bad spirit, the hunters would sometime wear special stone-powder for to confuse the spirit-talker. Is something to confusing the Wisket?" The question seems directed at both Feador and the other members of the party. "If not so, we shoulds run and catching him."











*OOC:*


Damn, the murderer wasn't my first choice.  It was my second choice.  Twice.

JGzLzG stands for Johannes Gensfleisch zur Laden zum Gutenberg, inventor of the printing press.  Had the inventor made a printing press, the murderer would have been a scribe, who was threatened by the loss of his livelihood.  My second guess was a ballpoint pen, in which case it was someone close to the Feadors -- I would have guessed more along the lines of "devoted servant," but "cousin or nephew" would have been a second choice.  

I wasn't sure whether printing presses already existed in E'n, though.  If it had been a printing press, it wouldn't have been the Feadors, because quillmakers wouldn't have been threatened nearly as much by a printing press -- people still need pens to write out grocery lists and stuff.

The clue I was alluding to in post 99 is that they were slaughtering a goose and hadn't even started cooking it yet.  That would have taken _hours_.  It looked like Feador didn't want to talk to us and was stalling.  I think.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


But... it doesn't take hours to cook a goose, you just dip it in lava, right?







"But... if he sees this future, then it's the future, right? So it doesn't work out that way."

All better now, Kazanto bounces to her, er, fins. "We should talk to him anyway! Maybe there's another good use for goose feathers in the future! Can you strain water for plankton with them?"


----------



## jbear (Sep 3, 2011)

Relic stands up clearly furious. 

"Well spoken Master Scorchsong. I stand with Daylilly and yourself on this matter. What I don't understand however Lord Feeble, is why on earth you had us held by your yapping midget with wine and promises of glazed geese for half an hour while your brother destroys Fickard's Fountain of Knowledge Quill, which I imagine, if he is successful, will be to your great benefit!!! But as Master Scorchsong points out, it is not our business to rock your velvet lined boat! But we shall not have you waste anymore of our time and give your seer sibling more time to escape... I do wonder how he didn't see all of this coming when Frickard made contact  with him in the first place, so let me put in doubt the notion that he is expecting us if I may! You have a grave debt to repay the world for this loss Feeble, I hope you pay what you owe and seven times that! May the Wind blow the feather's from your geese and lift grit to your eye!"

Eyes sparking like a tempest were raging within them Relic turns to the two guildsmen. "Can you find us this Soot Street? ..."

At the slightest sign of an affirmative he responds: "Then lead the way as fast as your legs will carry you."









*OOC:*


 Lets see if I can decipher my guess: FrIaPctFFQBtpLMstKh
Fr = Fickard
I= invented
a= a
P= pen
c=causing
t=the
FF= Feador Family
QB= Quill Business
t=to
p=possibly
LM= lose money
st=so they
Kh= killed him

Pretty close to it!  So we are agreeing to buy this one's story then? Anyone want to at least do some sense motive rolls? Relic is poor at sensing lies and deception by observing body language, so just doubts him out of sheer logic because of the unnecessary 20 minute wait when this guy had all the facts and knew why we were here, and so by stalling us was undoubtedly trying to help his brother, buying him time to do his dirty work. Now with his hands caught in the pudding, he's abandoning his brother to his fate and  cleaning  himself of all  of the mucky mess all in one fell swoop, plus getting rid of Frickard's invention at the same time, ensuring his family's continued future wealth and power! And the Seer thing doesn't quite fit either, or why wouldn't he have been able to forsee what Fricard's invention was going to look like? Or at least that it was going to be harmful to his family business? What was he doing during those 20 mins if not sending someone to warn his brother? He's going to see us coming alright, because this joker told him! If he truly is a seer (and even if he is not) ... anyone else get the feeling we might be walking into a very well prepared trap? Gulp!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 5, 2011)

OOC: Because it is a holiday weekend, my next update will be Tuesday late afternoon to early evening in order to give folks time to post.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 6, 2011)

I am sure my cook can give you tips on cooking the next time you are here," the man tells Kazanto.

The party fails to sense the motivations of Lord Feador and leaves with their two guides.

The slums are on the opposite side of the city, as the estates were built with the purpose of being away from the commons.  The sun has fallen to the edge of the sky, casting the last of its fading light into the crowded streets.  The party is halfway to their destination and passing through the city center, when a commotion catches their attention.

Two wagons returning to their driver's respective homes had crashed into one another, tangling up their mules and harnesses.  The pitiful animals cry out in confusion and pain while their owners hurl insults and blame at one another.  It seems as though one of the drivers is a member of the Merchants Guild, and the other a member of the Craftsmen Guild, since pedestrians also soon enter into the argument, depending on where their own allegiance lies.

Soon, one of the Merchant Guild members gets the bright and very vocal idea to compensate the Merchant Driver by attempting to jump onto the back of the Craftsman wagon and looking for valuables.  This leads several Craftsmen to pull him off and results in a shoving match.  Some Craftsmen then jump onto the Merchant Wagon and loudly state their intention of destroying some property in order to get even with the merchants. 

The argument slides downhill from there, and dozens of people start trying to fight one another and destroy property in the middle of the street, becoming akin to a human swarm.  The very event that your investigation was to prevent is unfolding right in front of you.  A riot is breaking out in the center of the city between the guilds, and there is no telling how out of control it may soon become.

Of course you can take a side street and avoid this whole business on your way to the slums.

OOC: I don't want to give anything away, so I am waiting for the end of the adventure before commenting.


----------



## Systole (Sep 6, 2011)

Daylily's eyes light up at the prospect of a proper scrum, but he deflates as he remembers that they have to hurry to catch Frickard's killer.  "Every times is good punching, I ams too busy for playing," he sighs, but then perks up.  "Or maybe it being faster to go through, not around," he suggests in a hopeful voice.










*OOC:*


This looks like a job for someone with ... social skills!


----------



## jbear (Sep 7, 2011)

Relic raises his hand and  mutters dark arcane words into his beard. A ghostly eagle surges forth from the battered pewter ring on his heart finger and swoops into the thick of the crowd where it turns into fand sand that showers down upon the furious mass to bring the peace of sleep upon them. He walks swiftly and surely towards those that still stand in confusion as bodies suddenly slump unconscious around them staff raised and crackling with electricity.

"Calm your anger! It was neither the Merchant nor the Artist Guild that murdered Frickard! The murderer was Lord Feador's brother, this great man loved by all murdered by a mean spirited noble over golden goose feathers! If you don't believe me, go and ask Lord Feador! He has admitted it before these representatives of your guild! Ask them yourselves before you spill blood!"


----------



## Qik (Sep 7, 2011)

Quioan stands by, ready to make a move if necessary, but perfectly content to let the increasingly dramatic Relic step forward.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 7, 2011)

OOC: Is Relic casting sleep or using his wand of sleep?  If using the wand, how many charges is he using?


----------



## jbear (Sep 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I can't imagine the area or how the crowds is, how tightly bunched they are at the moment but he is using his bonded  object to use any daily spell I know, Sleep in this case. He's dropping it into the centre of the mass catching the most amount of people possible (in a 10ft radius right?) If that and his words aren't enough to calm and/or redirect the crowd's passions then I guess he is prepared to use his wand (though i was hoping not to so i couuld sell it later at full retail price for other stuff) as many charges as necessary, but without squandering it needlessly. He'll also use Daze on individuals if  necessary and time permitting. 







[sblock=Relic] Lvl 1 Human Wizard
HP: 17/17
AC: 16 Touch 12 FlatFooted  14
Status: 
Fort: +1 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Spells: lvl 0: Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Daze
Lvl 1: Mage Armour; Shocking Grasp; Sleep:USED
Bonded Ring: Being Used
Lightning Flash 7/7 uses left today
Wand  of Sleep: (50) charges
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 8, 2011)

You count about 60 people in the main scuffle who are yelling and pushing, while another couple dozen onlookers stand idle and watch from the sidelines.  Relic casts his spell where the shoving and shouting is the loudest and where the people are the most packed in.

His spell takes out over a dozen people, knocking them unconscious and causing further confusion.  The crowd all turns towards him as he yells out, "Calm your anger! It was neither the Merchant nor the Artist Guild that murdered Frickard! The murderer was Lord Feador's brother, this great man loved by all murdered by a mean spirited noble over golden goose feathers! If you don't believe me, go and ask Lord Feador! He has admitted it before these representatives of your guild! Ask them yourselves before you spill blood!"

Some listen, though there are many people yelling as the crowd is a bit directionless.  One woman yells out, "Brian!  He just killed my Brian with his wizardly powers!"  Someone in the crowd checks the man's pulse and tries to console her and tell her that her man is simply sleeping.  The casting of the spell creates a mixture of emotions, some people angry and threatening, while others fearful.

"I don't care about no Feador!  What about my mule and wagon!" One of the drivers yell out.

The party has stopped the crowd from breaking out into violence, though confusion still reigns.  The heroes can decide to move on, or stay a moment to help untangle the mule carts while otherwise encouraging the people to move on.


----------



## Qik (Sep 8, 2011)

Sighing, Quioan steps into the fray now that the threat of violence has subsided.  Helping the driver untangle his horses, he tries to calm the crowd as best he can.









*OOC:*


Don't have many useful skills for this situation, but I'll roll a wild empathy check for the horse (d20-2 (cha) +1 (ranger level)).


----------



## Systole (Sep 8, 2011)

Daylily watches as Quioan approaches the mules.  With some trepidation, he starts to approach to help, but as soon as one on the animals whinnies, the barbarian hurriedly backs away.

"What is you look at!?" he says, glaring at anyone who might have witnessed his tactical retreat.  "If you are not fight and you are not help with animal, then you are damning wells to leave," he growls.  Irritably, he begins dispersing the bystanders.


----------



## jbear (Sep 8, 2011)

With raised  voice  amongst the confusion Relic calls out strong but calm:

"Take your anger home and let it sleep! Sleep like those that lie there on the floor peacefully deep in magic slumber. Or take it to Feador's farm and feed it geese. But do not turn it on each other. Your anger is fuelled by the same grief. But you misdirect it! Take your anger away or take it where it belongs!"

Having little talent with animals though he stays wellaway from the tangled mule. Almost as an afterthought he adds:

"Before you go, perhaps you could help this man with his mule."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 9, 2011)

The chaos unfolding around Kazanto proves to be too much, as her eyes flash with an internal boil. She rises as high as she can, and calls out, "またすべての嫌悪私。"

A moment later she calms down, somewhat, her face still flushed and aglow. "We should go. We are trying to find Frickard's killer, not keep the guilds from fighting. If they feel they must."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 10, 2011)

The party decides to help disperse the crowd, despite Kazanto's pleas about the lack of time.  It takes some diplomacy, but Quioan and Relic are able to calm the various squabblers in the crowd and assure the anxious that those knocked out will recover and are simply asleep.  Some of the sleepers are roughly woken up, but the spell knocked the fight out of them.

Daylily is able to help untangle the mules and carts, his rough and ready appearance creating an uncomfortable silence among the two drivers.  One of the carts is slightly damage, and a mule has a swollen ankle that will need tending, but otherwise the situation is resolved.

A full 30 minutes has gone by, but the stop is not without its rewards.  One of the drivers motions the party over and offers them a wooden box with six sapphires in it; each gem worth 100gp.  "Thank you so much!  If the situation had gotten any more out of hand, I could have lost my merchandise, my mule, or my life."

OOC: The party can now continue on.  Each character has earned 300 XP from the encounter.


----------



## Qik (Sep 10, 2011)

As the party prepares to leave, Quioan can't help but smile to himself.  "Well, that was actually almost worth the trouble, for a change," he remarks to no one in particular.


----------



## jbear (Sep 11, 2011)

Relic calls out in a loud voice to the dissapating crowd:

"If any of you wish to aid us capture Frickard's murderer and bring him to justice, we need a short cut to Soot Street! If any of you know the secret paths of this city, can you guide us??"


----------



## Qik (Sep 11, 2011)

Quioan shakes his head at the old man's gusto, a smile on his face.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 12, 2011)

One of the poorer looking men gives directions to the heroes, and they are once more on their way with their guild representatives in tow.  It is hard to see in the lack of light from the newly descended darkness, but the party eventually reaches the damp and dirty Soot Street.  It's a small side passage, with perhaps a dozen packed two-story buildings on either side lying in various states of disrepair.

OOC: Make a Perception check.


----------



## jbear (Sep 12, 2011)

Relic peers blindly into the darkness.


----------



## Systole (Sep 12, 2011)

"Blue stones agains?" Daylily asks suspiciously.  "This is forebode.  We should goings."

Taking his hammer to hand, he begins creeping forward cautiously.









*OOC:*


Totally missed one of your posts, DT.  Dunno what happened.  Adding in the perception roll now.


----------



## Qik (Sep 12, 2011)

As the group arrives at the aptly-named Soot Street, Quioan unconsciously moves his bow from his shoulder to his hands.  As the group proceeds, his wary eyes keep watch for anything of note.


----------



## jbear (Sep 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Maybe you could make the perception check for Kazanto, Deuce?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 14, 2011)

OOC: Sorry for the delay.  I've been working 12 hour shifts and will be for the next two weeks.  Still, this is a short update and I should have been on top of it.

Quioan is the first to smell and see the smoke that billows from the upstairs windows of one particular old brick building.  It's a gray structure that is at least two stories tall with crumbled mortar bricks and rotting wood.  The front door is closed, but is wooden and doesn't appear to be very strong.  Someone is evidently burning something in the building, or the house has caught fire by accident.


----------



## Qik (Sep 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is there any way to tell if this is the building the brother Feador is supposed to be at?

Sorry to hear about the shifts; good luck slogging it out.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 14, 2011)

OOC: You are pretty sure the building with the smoke may be the building in question since the mage had gone to the workshop to destroy Frickard's work and he has burned his notes in the primary workshop.


----------



## Systole (Sep 14, 2011)

"This is place of Feen-dor brother, and he knows we is come, yes? So we is have only ones coursing of action."

Daylily walks up to the door, and casually rams his earthbreaker into the doorknob.









*OOC:*


An earthbreaker isn't quite a portable ram, but Daylily is using it as such. Strength check to pop the door, I believe?

EDIT: Sigh.


----------



## Qik (Sep 14, 2011)

"Agreed; he's likely to be burning the evidence as he tried to do at Frickard's home."  As he casts a spell of protection for himself, he sees Daylily struggling with the door.  Pulling up alongside him, Quioan puts his hands on the earthbreaker and says with a grin, "You look like you need some help, Daylily Falshenaya."  With that, he gives a heave with the stronger elf.









*OOC:*


Actions: cast Mage Armor using my bonded object and then help Daylily with the door.


----------



## jbear (Sep 15, 2011)

Relic casts Mage Armour on himself while his companions deal with the door. He grumbles angrily look up at the smoke coming from the house:

"It's seems this fool is hell bent on killing more innocents..."

He turns to the two guildsmen.

"Run! Alert the Watch that there is a fire. With the narrow streets and the houses all so close, if this catches hold the whole neighborhood could go up in flames. We'll deal with the arsonists."

He then puts his back into helping boot down  the door until someone tells him to get out of the way.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 15, 2011)

The guild members look to argue, but quickly do what their told after they realize how dangerous the next few moments are about to become and that it would be better if they were temporarily away.  It is good to see them cooperate for once.

Daylily gives a mighty roar and slams the door handle with a mighty swing.  But he nearly hurts himself as his weapon bounces back.  Relic tries the same, kicking into the door, but it doesn't budge.

With a wry grin, Quioan takes Daylily's weapon and destroys the handle and connecting lock.  The door swings open to show a large pile of books and tools burning in the center of the parlor room.  The room takes up most of the downstairs, and is 25 feet square.

The wizardly Lord Feador is near the flames with a wet cloth around his nose.  He looks haggard, as if he has not slept or eaten properly in the last few days.  Still he lowers the cloth and grimly smiles at you. "At last you are hear, but much too late to save Frickard's work!  I looked at the chaos his invention would bring!  The people would turn against their nobles, believing themselves our equals.  Estates would run red with blood.  Castles torn down.  The people would delude themselves into raising the most violent of men as their leaders, and in chaos they would not find peace but instead turn to slaughter one another in numbers never dreamed of.  The people need guidance, not delusions.  I am ready to die today, but some will understand and see me as a hero.  Come, let us finish what you have come here to do!  Let me show you how a hero dies!"

The crazed villian begins to weave a spell.

OOC: Roll for initiative and any necessary combat rolls.  You are all crowded at the entrance to the house, and Lord Feador is 15 feet away.


----------



## Qik (Sep 15, 2011)

Quioan raises his bow and mutters to himself.  "You're right about one thing, Lord Feador: your death..."  Focusing in on his target, he lets an arrow fly.

[sblock=Actions]*Swift:* Declaring Lord Feador to be my ranger's focus - +2 attack and damage rolls.

*Standard:* Attack: +10 (+5 Dex, +1 BAB, +1 MWK, +1 PBS, +2 Ranger's Focus); Damage: 1d8+5 (+2 Str Bow, +1 PBS, +2 Ranger's Focus)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


God, what terrible rolls... *shakes fist*


----------



## Systole (Sep 15, 2011)

Daylily roars and charges.









*OOC:*


Rage, charge, use Knockdown Rage ability.  6 damage if it hits.







[sblock=Knockdown]Benefit: Once per rage, the barbarian can make a trip attack against one target in place of a melee attack. If successful, the target takes damage equal to the barbarian’s Strength modifier and is knocked prone. This does not provoke an attack of opportunity.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +0

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +2 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Charge (-2 AC)
Rage Remaining: 6
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 16, 2011)

Edit due to TERRIBLE initiative: Relic thinks about moving away from the door so the wizard can not catch the entire group with his magic, but he becomes so annoyed with Feador's mad ramblings that instead he stays where he is and delivers a long and wordy rebuttle that goes into great detail about the origins of the Feador Family forebears. By the time he has finished having his say he realises how unwise he has been and scrambles to spit out a spell to disrupt Feador's magic, magic that he thinks he recognises... all too late.

[sblock=Actions] If Relic is not burnt to a crisp when his turn comes he moves into the room somewhere smart so we aren't bunched up and casts Daze on Feador. Unless of course the spell he is using is of lvl 3 or more as Relic would know Daze would not affect such a powerful wizard. If that's the case I'll decide what he does once Feador has sent off his spell. [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 18, 2011)

OOC: Is Kazanto still with us?


----------



## Qik (Sep 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


It's been over a week since IVV posted with us, and he'd been spotty for a while up to this point.  Not to be rude, but at this point I'd really appreciate it if we didn't hold up for him.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 19, 2011)

*Combat Round 1*

Initiative:
Daylily: 13
Lord Wisten Feador: 11
Quioan: 9
Relic: 3
Kazanto: Loses action.  Outside and trying to come into door.

Daylily rushes Wisten and knocks him prone (nice job), lifting the man slightly off his feet and jarring him as he falls (-6hps to Wisten).

Quioan misses with his attack, mostly from Feador being prone.  Relic believes the spell being cast is Deep Slumber, which Feador is attempting to cast while prone.

OOC: Confirm Daylily's Strength is 22 right now because of rage?  Daylily gets an attack of opportunity.


----------



## Systole (Sep 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Confirmed that Daylily is at 18+4=22 Strength while raging.

Daylily has an AoO or is Wisten casting on the defensive?  15 + 2x spell level is the DC...


----------



## Qik (Sep 19, 2011)

Circling to find a better line of sight, Quioan keeps his bow trained on his target and lets another arrow fly.

[sblock=Action]Move if it'll give me a better line of sight (to avoid any cover penalties from Daylily).  I'll use the same modifiers as last time, and you can adjust as needed (for being prone, etc).[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 20, 2011)

Seeing the wizard trying to cast some sort of spell, Daylily brings his hammer down with a bellow of rage.

[sblock=math]+9 -1 Power Attack + 4 Prone target = +12 to hit[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +0

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +2 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: Rage, Charge (-2 AC)
Rage Remaining: 6
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Holy lord, I think you just squashed his head.


----------



## Systole (Sep 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Natural-born prophetic talent, noble birth, and seven years of wizard school is apparently no match for a homeless, illiterate maniac with a sledgehammer.


----------



## Qik (Sep 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


What an unfortunate culmination of one's life.


----------



## jbear (Sep 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Beautiful! Absolutely beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 21, 2011)

OOC: Oh God... he did have an AC of 21 with buffs... did...

IC: The spell never has a chance to go off.  Lord Feador's lips are still moving even when the man's head soars through the air, cleanly separated by Daylily's blow.  The head bounces twice before rolling to a halt in a corner of the room, and the eyes of the noble glaze over in death.

Although the immediate threat is over, flames are still spreading along the carpeting of the building, causing smoke to fill the air and make it difficult and painful to breathe.


----------



## Systole (Sep 21, 2011)

The madness fades from Daylily's eyes, and he sags a little as the rage leaves him.  He looks at the head sadly, apparently unconcerned with the fire.  "He say to watch how he die," the barbarian observes, "but it not be good death.  Quick, yes.  Good ... I am not think so."

After a moment he seems to notice the flames.  "Oye!  Where is Snake Daughter, for to making water-splash and stop fire?"









*OOC:*


Kazanto has Create Water, which should help.  If not, Daylily will simply grab the carpet and heave it out the window or down the stairs, suffering a bit of burn damage if necessary.  If a strength check is required, he'll use a few rounds of rage.





 



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Daylily Falshenaya*

*-Normal-*
AC: 16 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 26/26
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +2 Will: +0

*-Raging-*
AC: 14 (14 flat-footed, 10 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +2 Will: +2

Perception: +7
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Earthbreaker
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Rage Remaining: 6
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 22, 2011)

Reaching into his pack, Missoi pulls out his waterskin, opens the spout, and begins tossing the water on the fire.









*OOC:*


Daylily seems to be developing a habit of disrupting endgames.  

Not sure how effective the waterskin'll be, but it's the best I got.


----------



## jbear (Sep 22, 2011)

Relic looks around the smoke filled room trying to spot some source of water that Frickard might have used while working on his inventions, a barrell or a water basin of  some kind... if he can't spot anything quickly he begins firing rays of frost into the heart of the fire repeatedly hoping to eventually quell the flames.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 22, 2011)

The heroes work hard in controlling the flames as an unknown flow of time passes.  Sweat beads up on their corded muscles and ash covers clothes and bare flesh as flaming materials are rolled up and cast outside, water from flasks are emptied upon flame, and rooms are broken into for possible stashes of water.

It is tough work, spent mostly with smoke-induced, tear-filled eyes and polluted lungs, but the men are able to keep the fire from advancing further past the room.  Finally a fire team comes in to relieve the men, and the guild representatives guide them outside.

"The guild leaders have gathered tonight at the city center and wish to meet with you."

"I know you're exhausted, but you are being toasted and will want to make an appearance."

You allow yourselves to be led to the gathering place: a government building that was opened for your use.  Inside are several different city leaders, richly garbed in a fashion that contrasts sharply with your bedraggled appearance.  Yet your rough and manly appearance results in applause because of the physical evidence of your exertions.  One representative speaks loudly of your accomplishments.

"We are gathered here today to thank several heroes for performing deeds we thought impossible.  They tracked down Mr. Frickard's true murderer and brought him to justice, stopped riots between the guilds from breaking out, and rescued a portion of our city from being consumed in flames.  Because of their actions, there is a temporary peace between the Craftsmen's Guild and the Merchant's Guild.  A peace we hope will lead to a more permanent beneficial relationship.  The guilds will deliver a total of 500 gold coins to the heroes as payment.  The heroes were unable to stop Frickard's killer from destroying the inventor's life work and prototypes, but perhaps it is just as well.  The city nobles have declared that Mr. Frickard's property will be placed into their permanent custody in order to ensure that his work does not create further animosity between factions.  The nobles wish to ensure everyone that they are doing this with great reluctance, but will press forward for the safety and security of our great society."

The heroes are toasted and offered drink, and spend another exhausted but satisfying hour meeting with several city movers and shakers.

OOC:
If anyone wants to push their luck for a larger coin reward, go ahead and do so and make a DC Diplomacy check.

Each of the party members now has Gadral and Mimfred as contacts in the guilds.  Both the Merchant's and Crafstmen's Guild are quite surprised at your success.  They only hired you to make a show that they were trying to do _something_ about the murder and unrest it caused.  They didn't realize how out of control the rioting was becoming, nor did they realize some hired muscle would be able to use their brains to actually solve the mystery that the guilds could not.

Treasure: 
500gp from the guilds (250gp from each)
Lord Wisten Feador's Silver broach with emerald's worth 350gp
Lord Wisten Feador's Ring of Protection +1
Lord Wisten Feador's Necklace of Fireballs (Type 1).... I never got to use this on you guys... 

XP: CR5 encounter with Lord Wisten Feador, 1,600xp or 400xp for each of you.

While we wait to see if anyone wants to chance a Diplomacy roll, I will happily answer and questions on the adventure.  And yes, you had different paths you could have followed to solve the adventure, and going to the geese farm or hall of records first would have resulted in an entirely different path.


----------



## Systole (Sep 22, 2011)

While not usually one to pass up free food and drink, Daylily quickly tires of the civilized pomp and ceremony, and the offer of yellow metal fails to hold his interest. He slips away through the kitchens, grabbing a leg of mutton and a jug of cooking sherry on the way out. On the street, his wanderings bring him to Frickard's workshop, where the inventor was found dead. He tosses the picked-clean bone over his shoulder, takes a long swig out of the jug, and climbs the stairs.

In the workroom, Daylily looks around at the bloodstains and the mess.  All this madness over a ... what did they call it?  A _frowning pen_?  He snorts and looks up at the various models hanging from the ceiling.  Frickard was not a complete fool -- he didn't trust all of his ideas to the silly marks on paper.  Did he make a toy frowning pen?  He wonders which one it could be.










*OOC:*


Wisten didn't miss something, did he?

I've got a couple behind-the-curtain questions:
1. Our choices seemed to be either save the work or stop the riots. Was there a way to do both?
2. Was Boss Feador trying to delay us? It just felt that way.

[sblock=Final battle suggestion (long)]May I make a recommendation? The thugs we saw earlier on the way to Feador's would have made some good hired muscle for Wisten. The problem with single bosses (especially mages) is that a group of PCs has multiple chances at crowd control, and they only have to get lucky with one of them, after which it's game over for the boss. Throwing a front line at us -- even a couple of CR1's -- would have delayed the rush for long enough for him to land a spell or two.

With that said, Daylily does have an excessively unfair advantage here.  I gave him the Knockdown ability _precisely_ because of situations like this: single target where control is absolutely necessary.  And Knockdown is one of the most overpowered rage powers out there, since it mimics a 6th level feat that has another feat as a prerequisite (Improved Trip).  The fact that using a combat maneuver gets around all those magic armor buffs and hits a mage's physical stats is just gravy.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I'd quite like to know if the other Feador was delaying us deliberately as well. I'm sure is is fairly happy with the outcome. 

Would it be too much to ask for all the xp with time xp resumed in one place with the treasure and  time gold? It makes it a bit tidier to refer to it on the character sheet that way.

Relic will happily renounce his share of all the treasure for the necklace of Fireballs. I could understand if Quioan wants it as well. We can roll a die maybe if that's the case 

Kazanto is the only one trained in Diplomacy. Maybe she could drop the right word in the right ear before we head back to the Tavern??


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 23, 2011)

OOC: The elder Feador brother would not have admitted it, but yes he was purposely delaying you out of loyalty to his younger brother, Wisten.  It was more out of brotherly love and the hope he might get away and destroy all evidence than it was out of maliciousness for Frickard.

If you followed up on clues that got you to Wisten Feador faster, you would have solved the mystery before the riots broke out and you would have saved a valuable book on his prototype inventions which could have been either sold privately or published openly for 'the people' as Frickard wished to have happened before he was killed.  Same amount of treasure and XP opportunities, but a different path.  By going down the path you took, you also gained a contact at the ink shop that you would not have otherwise gotten.


----------



## Qik (Sep 23, 2011)

It's unfortunate we didn't save any notes on the item, but I like the fact that things were that fluid.  We definitely didn't have a great search in his workshop, so it makes sense we dropped the ball there somewhat.

jbear, I'm fine if you want to take the necklace - Q's got his arrows.  ; )

Also, if we are finishing up here - I might end up recruiting Daylily and Relic for the adventure I'm currently running.  We were gearing up for a mini-dungeon crawl, and it seems as though HolyMan has left EnWorld, which leaves our party at three.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## jbear (Sep 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


 HolyMan left EnWorld?  How do you know that? I was wondering why the campaign he was runninghad suddenly screeched to a halt. I'm game to join. Just say the word!

Okay then, as for treasure sharing,  I'm guessing i'd be getting may more than my share for the Fireball Necklace. So divide the rest up amongst yourselves, and if the balance leaves things so badly disproportionate I can always just sell my  wand of sleep which remained unused and give you what I  can  in gold. 

So time to work out xp methinks! 300 + 200 + 300 + 400 =1200 xp for me and 50 more for everyone else *mumbles  something under his breath* 

Treasure: Neclace of  Fireballs Type I 1650gp

Gems 100gp each = 400gp
Guild gold = 500gp
Brooch 350gp
Ring of Protection +1 = 2000gp

So if someon take s the Ring that leaves only 1250 gp to share between the other 2 PCs: 625 gp each. Which means I owe about 910 gp and the ring bearer 1110 to the other  2  PCs. Divided by 2, I would owe appx. 460gp to each and the Ring Bearer 555gp to each.

I'll use my timegold to pay for some of that once we know how much it is,and then I'll sell my Wand of Sleep to make up the difference. 

Use  these calculations at your own peril!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 23, 2011)

A couple of other notes.  This adventure was based upon the Dungeon Magazine #29 adventure called 'Mightier than the Sword'.  I stole about a third to a half of that entire adventure and made up the rest on my own.  I decided to change the name so that you wouldn't accidentally stumble upon it in a internet search, and also because the name was too obvious.

In the TSR adventure by Willie Walsh, the fountain pen and the murder is a backdrop, along with the guild factions and such.  But the murderer ends up being some random dude who was trying to gain Callery Frickard's land.  Once the adventurers leave the murder scene, the whole backdrop of the fountain pen, the factional strife, and so on just goes away while the adventurers follow the clues to the real murderer.  Even the set-up, the fountain pen, just lays about along with all Frickard's notes, meaning that this new and marvelous invention goes away as a part of the plot right after the first segment.

I changed things up to build upon the fountain pen.  First, it's not such a large technological leap from a feather pen to a fountain pen, but it has such large potential ramifications.  It is a completely different manufacturing change.  A desktop computer and a iPhone may be the same basic device, but the changes in construction, accessibility, and usage are profound.  Such a change has large social, economic and political ramifications.

I still kept aspects I liked.  I could have went with the printing press idea, and I sure thought it over.  I also considered going to a ballpoint pen.  But I thought the large social changes caused by a slight technological change was more interesting.  Also, although the printing press made reading more available, it did not necessarily free up writing to the same degree.  Someone still had to purchase a large press machine and operating area to work a printing press.  But having easy to use and procure writing material freed the regular person to express themselves and become great writers on their own initiative.

The Feadors can be viewed as evil, but they have their rationals to why they did what they did and believe that they were acting for the greater good.  Wisten Frickard died believing he saved the world.  If a noble could have looked upon the Gutenberg Press and seen a future where the descendants of his noble line would have been overthrown between the French Terror and World War II amidst horrific global wars of mass destruction, would he have ordered the press destroyed and Gutenberg killed?

I could have also made this adventure have a lot more plot twists, but I wanted it to be relatively short and it's hard to keep track of evidence in such an adventure over the long term of PbP.  Finally, no matter what you did I never intended you to save the technology of the fountain pen, although you may have saved other concepts.  PCs are perfect at kicking down doors and acting like an elite fighting unit, but there are fields that they'll never be superb in such as technological innovation and long-term strategic diplomacy.  I wanted the PCs to be able to show their heroism, but at the same time realize that they cannot always fully win in everything.

You guys did great.  My biggest pleasure was watching you refrain from violence being your first solution to each crisis.  Your actions led to the murderer being killed, a neighborhood saved, a riot prevented, and two warring guilds who have gladly welcomed a temporary peace.  Bravo!


----------



## Systole (Sep 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Honestly, I (the player) wanted to grapple and pin Wisten.  With Daylily raging, I was pretty sure we could.  But I just couldn't justify Daylily doing that.

By the way, this is the only final boss that Daylily has ever wrecked.  I believe the honor of the Niam Caan takedown goes to Relic.  Daylily just slaughtered a bunch of innocent wildlife along the way.

Can we get a final gold & xp post from an official?  I think we might be better off selling everything to the Pearl, dividing the cash, and then re-buying on our own so that the accounting doesn't get messy.

I'd be up for it Qik.  Soon as we finish up here.  It's the one with the gnome?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 23, 2011)

Once you got him down to 50% health, he was planning to throw his Necklace of Fireballs into the flaming pile of books.  You would have had to continue to fight him while whizzing pearls of fireballs flew back and forth across the room, adding an extra explosive dimension to the finale. There's nothing wrong with the clean kill you performed.  That's why I enjoy random rolls in DnD.  The wizard could have gotten the initiative jump on you, cast his web and mass sleep spells to incapacitate most of the party, then started throwing around lethal fireball pearls at helpless PCs.  It didn't go down that way, but it could have.  That's the magic of the dice.


----------



## Qik (Sep 24, 2011)

GlassEye posted in the DWI thread about HolyMan's desertion, which is how I found out about it.  I'd also noticed his absence in Uncertain Whereabouts. 

Yup, it's the game with the gnome, although you guys might not come across him much (which is sort of a shame: him + Daylily could be pretty incredible).  Just to be clear, it wouldn't be a particularly long adventure for you guys, but it should keep you busy for a couple of weeks, and it'd help me solve the problem of being a player short.  I'll let you know when we reach the point where you guys can hop in, but it should be pretty soon - a few days, tops, depending on how everyone posts over the weekend, which should be enough time to get the XP from this adventure sussed out.

Thanks for running this, DT!  It was a pleasure.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks Qik! I just updated my first post and here is the meat of it:

1st Encounter vs 3 thieves complete: 1,200 XP split among 4 characters resulted in 300 XP each

2nd Encounter searching for clues: 800 XP split among 4 characters resulted in 200 XP each. Also, Quioan received a bonus of 50 XP for identifying the residue as ink, and Daylily receives 50 XP for figuring out that Krif Card was an anagram of Frickard.

3rd Encounter through sorting through clues: 50XP for Kazanto in discovering a motive. Quioan can now add Bren Stillwell as a contact, since his knowledge impressed the man. Bren Stillwell is a dye-making gnome who can provide local nobility and merchant news.

4th Encounter at the Geese Farm: Found location of Callery Frickard's second workshop.

5th Encounter at the Riots: Stopped riots and protected property without alienating either guild. Six sapphires worth 100gp each. CR 4 encounter with everyone splitting the 1,200 XP into 300 XP each.

6th Encounter at the second workshop: Silver broach with emeralds worth 350 gps, a Ring of Protection +1 and a Necklace of Fireballs (Type 1). CR 5 encounter with everyone splitting the 1,600 XP into 400 XP each.

Negotiations w/ Guild: 500gp from the guilds (250gp from each). Also, brought peace to the warring guilds for an unknown amount of time (up to other DMs, and I doubt it will last). Each member of the party has gained contacts with Gadral of the Merchant's Guild and Mimfred of the Craftsmen's Guild.

So total XP is = 1200 + 800 + 1200 + 1600 = 4800. Divided by 4 equals 1,200 XP each. But Daylily, Kazanto, and Quioan all had 50xp bonuses.

Relic = 1200 XP
Kazonto = 1250 XP
Quioan = 1250 XP
Daylily = 1250 XP

Selling the ring of protection and necklace of fireballs gets you 2000 and 1650 gps respectively.

So gold looks like this = 600 + 350 + 2000 + 1650 +500 = 5100gp. Divided by 4 is 1277gp and 5sp each.

The Bren Stillwell contact for Quioan, and the two guild contacts for all four players have no intrinsic gp or xp value, but will be valuable depending upon future DMs and usage.


----------



## jbear (Sep 25, 2011)

So how does that come out with Time XP and Gold added in?

It is slightly ironic that Kazanto earned more xp than Relic, considering she disappeared completely for the final battle and is yet to show up even now with the adventure ended. Shrug.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 25, 2011)

jbear, Mowgli is the one finalizing the numbers, he just asked me to put it all together.  I am the DM, not the Living Pathfinder Judge.  I am sure he will adjust as he feels needed and will also be awarding xp for playing time.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 25, 2011)

Just a note: it would be easier on Mowgli if you all calculated out your own time based xp & gp and had him approve the numbers.  Especially since you all (presumably) know when you gained levels during this adventure (which changes the amount of TBX & TBG you earn).

DT, an FYI for future adventures you run: making a note of the date when characters level during your game in the first post would also simplify the process considerably.


----------



## Qik (Sep 25, 2011)

By my read, my time-based rewards are thus:

 As a level 1: July 28th to August 3 (7 days) - 49 XP (7x7/day), 42 gp (7x6/day)
  As a level 2: August 4 to September 22 (49 days) - 539 XP (49x11/day), 539 gp (49x11/day)


  Totals: 588 XP, 581 gp


Should be the same for Relic, too, but he'd have to confirm that.


So totals in full for Quioan are 1838 XP, 1858.5 gp.  Once Mowgli confirms, I'll update my sheet (and go shopping!)


----------



## Systole (Sep 26, 2011)

56 days * 11 gp/day = 616 gp
56 days * 11 xp/day = 616 xp

616xp + 1250 xp = 1866 xp Total  (Dammit, 56 xp short of level 3)
616 gp + 1277.5 gp = 1843.5 gp Total

Same numbers for Kazanto.


----------



## jbear (Sep 26, 2011)

Qik said:


> By my read, my time-based rewards are thus:
> 
> As a level 1: July 28th to August 3 (7 days) - 49 XP (7x7/day), 42 gp (7x6/day)
> As a level 2: August 4 to September 22 (49 days) - 539 XP (49x11/day), 539 gp (49x11/day)
> ...



I haven't a clue how time gold/xp works (I'll find out though if it is the players responsability to track) but we levelled at the same time so it must be equal for both  of us.

I don't like to seem like an #@$%?¿!# but DT you did say in your rules at the beginning of the adventure:

"- I can NPC a character in case of emergency, but the PC will gain no experience for the encounter if I have to take him over, and the character will be gracefully removed from the party if the player cannot retake control once the encounter is over."

Being awarded the lowest amount of xp in an adventure makes me feel a bit like my character and I as player participated less or in an inferior way compared the other members of the group. I can suck that up, but when that includes a player that was absent for nearly the entire adventure including the entire climax, it don't taste too good.

Something I think at least worth your consideration for future games.

Thanks for the adventure though, I had a great time.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Though I've been reading along (very entertaining read, BTW - great job with the RP) I wasn't really looking for absent/mostly absent players. Hopefully I'll have a little time this evening to look over the thread again with an eye for that. I'll look at the final numbers as well and get back with y'all tonight or tomorrow AM local time.


----------



## Systole (Sep 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


AHAHAHAHAHAHA .... I just realized that an earthbreaker crit is X3, not x2. Wisten was even MORE dead than we thought.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 27, 2011)

I ran the adventure 07/28 to 09/23 (DTs post on 09/23 seemed to be the closer, and there was a little RP still going on). I took Kazanto out of the XP for the last encounter - his last post was on the end date of the next to last encounter, and he had no involvement from that point forward.

My numbers look like this:


```
07/28/2011 - 09/09/2011

		[u]Time GP		Time XP		Enc XP		Total XP[/u]
Relic		449		449		800		1249
Quioan		449		449		800		1249
Kazanto		473		473		800		1273
Daylilly	473		473		800		1273


09/10/2011 - 09/23/2011

		[u]Time GP		Time XP		Enc XP		Total XP[/u]
Relic		143		143		533		0676
Quioan		143		143		533		0676
Daylilly	149		147		533		0680


[u]Final Total XP[/u]
Relic		1925
Quioan		1925
Kazanto		1273
Daylilly	1953

[u]Final Total TGP[/u]
Relic		0592
Quioan		0592
Kazanto		0473
Daylilly	0622
```

*I award Deuce Traveler 3.99 DMC for this adventure (57 Days x .07 DMC/Day)*

[MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION] I'm about to PM you regarding final GP - once we work that out I'll post final GP in this thread as well.


----------



## Systole (Sep 27, 2011)

[MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] Two questions: Are you accounting for the riddle xp that Relic, Kazanto, and Daylily got?  And why does Daylily have a different total than Relic/Q for the last stretch (unless you're counting him as level 3 for the last day)?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 27, 2011)

Good catch on the extra XP rewards, Systole! I did NOT include those extra 50 XP in my numbers below. Daylilly would indeed have been level 3 for that last day of the adventure.

DT & I have the GP worked out as well - he should be letting you know the totals soon.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 27, 2011)

The party members continued to be feted by various members of merchants and government officials for saving their town.  All together, small trinkets and outright gold amount to nearly 1800gp in additional funds.

All objects, including the gained magical ones, are eventually sold to the market or in the Pearl, to be divided up by the party.  All told, the rewards by treasure amount to the following:

Kazanto - 1623 GP
Daylilly - 2538 GP, 6 SP, 7 CP
Relic/Quioan - 2502 GP, 6 SP, 7 CP

The spending in the Inn should be fine indeed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 27, 2011)

(Just wanted to note that the treasure numbers below include the time based gold for each of you).


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Sep 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry I ended up out so terribly spottily back there. Thanks for keeping things up without me.


----------

